# CHIKARA KING OF TRIOS 2008 thread~!



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cUoEeRLMnck

Brackets:

*Night 1*:

Team El Dorado (Mototsugu Shimizu & Go & Michael Nakazawa{freelance}) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Worker Ant) 

Dr. Keith Presents Brodie Lee & Jimmy Olsen & Colin Olsen vs. Team WTF? (Cheech & Cloudy & Dragon Gate's m.c. KZ) 

Las Chivas Rayadas (Chiva II & Chiva III & Chiva IV) vs. ROH Grads (Shane Hagadorn & Alex Payne & Rhett Titus) 

Team Kaiju Big Batell (Kevin the Space Pirate, DW and Unibouzu) vs. The Order of the Neo Solar Temple (UltraMantis Black, Hydra and Crossbones)

The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger, 'Diehard' Dustin Lee and Scotty Vortex) vs. Team IPW:UK (Martin Stone and the Kartel (Terry Frazier and Sha Samuels))

Team Egypt (The Osirian Portal (Amasis and Ophidian) and Mecha Mummy) vs. Quack/Storm/Skayde 

Byes: Golden Trio (Delirious, Hallowicked and Helios), BLK Out (Eddie Kingston, Joker and Ruckus)

*Night 2*:

Team IWS (Player Uno, Stupefied and El Generico) vs. Team F1RST (Ryan Cruz, Darin Corbin and Arik Cannon

Team Stranglehold (Drew Gulak, Andy Sumner and Tim Donst) vs. The Fabulous 3 (Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney and Shayne Hawke)

F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma and Chuck Taylor) vs. Sweet & Sour Inc. (Tank Toland, Bobby Dempsey and Sara Del Ray)

Southern Saints (Shaun Reed, Marcus O'Neil and Reno Diamond) vs. Team CAPSLOCK (Team Japan of MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU and KUDO)

Team Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado, El Pantera and Incognito) vs. Los Ice Creams and mysery partner (El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr. and ???)

Da Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz, Marche Rockett and Willie Richardson) vs. Team BSE (Super Xtremo, Kobra Kai and La Sombra)

BYES: Team AZW (AkuA and the Immortals), Team WWF (The One Man Gang and DEMOLITION)

~~~~~

This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I enjoyed the tournament a lot this year & I'm very glad it'll be back in 2008.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm pretty pumped for this event as well. I'm hoping Chikara is able to get MCMG again. 

Also, isn't there a show on the 27th of January?


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> Also, isn't there a show on the 27th of January?


Yeah. "Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One," which is their season preview show, according to them.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Also, isn't there a show on the 27th of January?


Yeah, but KoT > all.


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

I plan on going to at least night two of the tournament.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I hope Team PWG will be in this to get their revenge on those dirty ass mexicans.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

SIN CITY FTW~!


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

I hope team Japan comes back for this one which doesn't seem to out there as Miyawaki came back a few times during the year since King of Trios and Yago seems to come back about the same time each year....just like santa.

Yago=Santa?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I want Order of The Neo Solar Temple to win it this year....I'm dead serious :side:


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Triple Dragon is gettin this one


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Dude if The Order wins I just may poop my pants. That shit would be awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd mark for Chris Hero/Tank Toland/Bobby Dempsey but sadly i'm thinking of a different fed. :$

McQueen is a sad panda.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'd mark for Chris Hero/Tank Toland/Bobby Dempsey but sadly i'm thinking of a different fed. :$
> 
> McQueen is a sad panda.


Maybe ROH and Chikara will further their relationship this year and ROH will let some of their talent work these shows.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Some speculation from another board about some of the Trios;

"If it's not too early I'd like to make some predictions/suggestions for potential teams. I tried to come up with all 16, but had a little over flow. 

Here's what I've got: 
-Order of the Neo Solar Temple (Mantis, Crossbones & Hydra, or maybe that mystery 4th member I’ve heard mention of) 
-The Marvelous Three (Sweeney, Ryder, Ellis) 
-The Olsens + Brodie Lee 
-BLCK OUT (Kingston, Sabian, Joker) 
-Incoherence (Delirious & Hallowicked) & Tim Donst 
-The Colony (Fire, Worker & Soulja Ant) 
-Team Mucha Lucha (Lince Dorado, El Pantera & Skayde) 
-Team F.I.S.T. (Icarus, Gran Akuma, Chuck Taylor) 
-Hawke Like an Egyptian (or) Osirian Portal + Mystery New Member (or) Osirian Portal + Nate Webb (as long as he comes out to "Teenage Dirtbag" and dances with the Portal). 
-The Vulture Squad (Jigsaw, Ruckus, Jack Evans) 
-Shane Storm, Player Uno & Stupefied 
-Moscow, USApe & Dragon Dragon 
-Mike Quackenbush, Cheech & Cloudy 
-Team M-Pro (Yoshitsune, Shibaten, Rasse) <I’d want Great Sasuke, but let’s be realistic> 
-Los Ice Creams (El Hijo Del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) + a mystery partner. I’d pick the new Ebessan (ice creams=cold, penquins like cold), or a new mystery ice cream. 
-Team Dragon Gate (Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & BxB Hulk) 

With guest shots from: 
Babyface Fire (Shiima Xion & Jason Gory), PAC, Stalker Ichikawa, North Star Express, Yoshiaki Yago, Dino & American Balloon. 

I realize a few big Chikara names are missing, but not everyone can be in the tourney. Just give them singles/tag matches. Yago must encounter Brodie Lee. Stalker must face off against Hydra. Also, if the Vulture Squad shows up they must face Shane Storm's team to have some closure to the whole Jig dropping Shane storyline. 

A few other good potential teams: 
-Team Osaka Pro (Masamune, Ebessan III, Kuishinbo Kamen) 
-Team TNA (Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, “Black Machismo” Jay Lethal) 
-Swi$$ Money Holding (Claudio Catagnoli, Marc Roudin & Are$) 
-Real Fuerza Aerea (Laredo Kid, Super Fly & Pegasso) 
-Steenerico (Kevin Steen & El Generico) & anybody. 
-Sweet n' Sour Inc. (Chris Hero, Sara Del Rey & Bobby "Damn It!" Dempsey) 
-I'd suggest a 666 team but since Ramu wouldn' be allowed to chokeslam Chuck Taylor, forget it."


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

My Predictions.... 

Hawke Like an Egyptian (Ophidian, Amasis, and Shayne Hawke) 
The Colony (Soldier Ant, Fire Ant, and Worker Ant) 
BLK OUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus, and Joker) 
The Fabulous Three (Larry Sweeney, Mitch Ryder, and Robbie Ellis) 
Team F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma, Icarus, and Chuck Taylor) 
The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple (Ultramantis Black, Hydra, and one night bring in Awesome Kong) 
The Olsen Twins and Brodie Lee 
Mucha Lucha (Skayde, El Pantera, and Lince Dorado) 
Mike Quackenbush and Up In Smoke 
Incoherance and Tim Donst 
Team TNA (Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, and Kaz) 
Team PWG (Human Tornado, El Generico, and Kevin Steen) 
The Vulture Squad (Jack Evans, Ruckus, and Jigsaw, who picks this team over teaming with QuackStorm) 
Team K-Dojo (MIYAWAKI, Yoshiaki Yago, and KUDO) 
New HAZARD (Shingo Takagi, BxB Hulk, and Cyber Kong) 
Los Ice Creams and Helios


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

....Hope t hey bring back the Gay Machine Guns back for ONE more time...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I hope this team gets in the trios:

Three Crazy Bastards (Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Drake Younger)


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

sound like must go show, I might could go all 3 days show...


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want Order of The Neo Solar Temple to win it this year....I'm dead serious :side:


This would be awesome! 


watts63 said:


> I hope this team gets in the trios:
> 
> Three Crazy Bastards (Necro Butcher, Toby Klein & Drake Younger)


Also awesome. :agree:


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

FIST added.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

THEY'RE IN!

TEAM ROH IS NEXT!:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

watts63 said:


> THEY'RE IN!


Who's the one in the middle :$


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Who's the one in the middle :$


That would be the All Powerful - _Hydra_


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Am I the only one who sees Quack, Storm and Helios or Claudio as too obvious to not include?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Team ROH will be students/jobbers if it isn't SnS Inc (Hero, Toland and Bobby).


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Man I hope Sweet n Sour is in.

/crosses fingers


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

ROH said:


> Team ROH will be students/jobbers if it isn't SnS Inc (Hero, Toland and Bobby).


Doubt they put students in the "Biggest Tournament Ever". I'm thinking it's the Vultures or the NRC, tho I think the Age of the Fall would be AWESOME. And if it's SnS, I bet it would be Hero, Bobby, and Larry, Toland doesn't come to the east coast for most roh shows, much less CHIKARA.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Great to see ROH and Chikara continuing their relationship. Danielson & Briscoes would make the most sense since they're ROH's "aces" but it'll probably be the Vulture Squard since both Jigsaw & Ruckus have Chikar roots. However, I'm not what Jigsaw's status is with Chikara right now.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Briscoes could work due to them losing to FIST back at Maximum Overdraft.

And PaiMei, I thought we cold save Larry for the Marvellous 3 (him, Mitch and Ellis), and we can swap Toland for DEATH REY.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Team FIST VS Order of The Neo Solar Temple = MOTY :side:


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

...

Wish I had someone to pay for a hotel for me. 

:$


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

watts63 said:


> THEY'RE IN!


Bow to the awesomeness that is The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple! :shocked: :agree:


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

xzeppelinfootx said:


> Yago *>* Santa


fixed...


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I'll be getting a suite I believe, so there should be floor crashing available for a modest chip in from those willing.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> ...
> 
> Wish I had someone to pay for a hotel for me.
> 
> :$


theres few cheap hotel on I-95 (maybe around 10 mins from ECW Arena)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Team ROH: Shane Hagadorn, Alex Payne & Rhett Titus

TEAM IWS IS NEXT!:


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

watts63 said:


> Team ROH: Shane Hagadorn, Alex Payne & Rhett Titus
> 
> TEAM IWS IS NEXT!:


Well that team is ....:cuss:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

watts63 said:


> Team ROH: Shane Hagadorn, Alex Payne & Rhett Titus
> 
> TEAM IWS IS NEXT!:


Not exactly what I was looking for here


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, Team ROH fucking sucks. Team IWS COULD be Steenerico though, so that's awesome.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Why the hell is Team ROH always the fuckin' students! 

Team IWS could be Team 2.0 and possibly Shayne Hawke, because last time I checked they wrestled for the promotion along with Chikara. I could be wayyyyy off though.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Why the hell is Team ROH always the fuckin' students!
> 
> Team IWS could be Team 2.0 and possibly Shayne Hawke, because last time I checked they wrestled for the promotion along with Chikara. I could be wayyyyy off though.


Beacsue they barely get booked anywhere else.

Team IWS will very interesting: Kel Steenerico, Player Uno, Stupedied, LuFisto, (if she still with that promotion), Shayne Hawke, & 2.0. I'll be happy if any of those wrestlers are on the team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Team ROH is awful. Seriously, they couldn't get ONE name guy to work the team? Also, gimme Super Smash Bros. for Team IWS.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont know if they will bring steen back to chikara. At the Tag World Gran Prix 2006, during his tag match with Sexxxy Eddy vs. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon he let the F-Bomb fly. I remember hearing Larry Sweeny saying on commentary after that "Well he's gone"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Why the hell is Team ROH always the fuckin' students!


cuz a team of Danielson and the Briscoes wouldn pwn too much.

besides, there needs to be jobber teams so The Osirian Portal can advance


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> I dont know if they will bring steen back to chikara. At the Tag World Gran Prix 2006, during his tag match with Sexxxy Eddy vs. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon he let the F-Bomb fly. I remember hearing Larry Sweeny saying on commentary after that "Well he's gone"


Generico would have sufficed, tbh.

If it's Uno, Stupefied and Generico I'll be the happiest man alive.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Team ROH won't make it past night 1. :lmao


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

geez, why Team TOH are jobbers? well I mean students... I was excepting Sweet and Sour team unless they will get their own team later


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope Team IWS has 2.0

They've been gone forever. :side:


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> I hope Team IWS has 2.0
> 
> They've been gone forever. :side:


I miss those two  They better come back soon, I want to hear PROMO TIME~!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hagadorn returns, I marked.

Fairly sure this will be quite awesome. Can't wait to see the outcome. Plz book another huge gauntlet on night 3 again. (Y)



> If it's Uno, Stupefied and Generico I'll be the happiest man alive.


I second that. Generico needs to return to Chikara. Its the only thing that would make the promotion perfect.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*So far*, my pick is Team FIST to win it all!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't see it. Perhaps semifinals like last year, but I just don't see it. I actually would rather not have them win, even dispite my like for them.

I want the Colony to pull it out. Unless Generico somehow comes in. Then he gets it.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I see the Colony getting it, tbh.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

(Generico, Player Uno and Stupefied)

FUCK YES. I am so going now.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

ROH said:


> (Generico, Player Uno and Stupefied)
> 
> FUCK YES. I am so going now.


Damn, after Team ROH I was disappointed. Now I'm insanely happy! Man I have to find a way to get down to this show.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> (Generico, Player Uno and Stupefied)
> 
> FUCK YES. I am so going now.


MY NEW PICK! Their gonna tear it up.


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Team IWS looks so fuckin sweet, if they're not in the finals i'll riot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The guy in the middle of Team IWS looks like a guy I went to high school with. Generico in KoT's is pretty rad though.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The guy in the middle of Team IWS looks like a guy I went to high school with. Generico in KoT's is pretty rad though.


He's also the guy in my sig


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

FINALLY GENERICO RETURNS TO CHIKARA!!


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Knew Steen wasn't going to get a 2nd chance lol. I was actually hoping for 2.0 and someone else to be on team IWS, but i'm good with the selection.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Stupefied is fun! Generico is aweosme. Uno will cost them the tournament because of stupid pause.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> Stupefied is fun! Generico is aweosme. Uno will cost them the tournament because of stupid pause.


That's the spirit


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH said:


> (Generico, Player Uno and Stupefied)
> 
> FUCK YES. I am so going now.


Its safe to say I just orgasmed. :$

GENERICO + CHIKARA = GREATEST THING EVER.

Its a must buy, the day it comes out, I am so getting it.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO OLE OLE OLE!


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> Stupefied is fun! Generico is aweosme. Uno will cost them the tournament because of stupid pause.


Or maybe Uno gets into Turbo mode and by himself take the tournament :agree:, I know it's a long shot but it could still happen


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GENERICO IS GOING TO TEAR THIS MOTHER FUCKER UUUUUUUUUUUUP.

I suddenly want to go, but I know I can't. :$


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> GENERICO IS GOING TO TEAR THIS MOTHER FUCKER UUUUUUUUUUUUP.
> 
> I suddenly want to go, but I know I can't. :$


As do I.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Its safe to say I just orgasmed. :$


You say the same thing about Melina, judging from her face and this... problem maybe you should go see a specialist.

Anyone think QuackenShaneSaw again this year since they would be defending champs?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You say the same thing about Melina, judging from her face and this... problem maybe you should go see a specialist.
> 
> Anyone think QuackenShaneSaw again this year since they would be defending champs?


 Jigsaw fucked up, don't expect to see him for some time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> Jigsaw fucked up, don't expect to see him for some time.


Well yeah he did join the Vulture Squad.... oh wait your talking about something else. I actually remember hearing that, just forgot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You say the same thing about Melina, judging from her face and this... problem maybe you should go see a specialist.
> 
> Anyone think QuackenShaneSaw again this year since they would be defending champs?


But this is better than Melina, its EL FUXIN GENERICO in Chikara. The best thing possible in the world.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> The best thing possible in the world.


Chris Hero as ROH World Champion?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Chris Hero as ROH World Champion?


Close. Generico in Chikara tops it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Close. Generico in Chikara tops it.


Nah, and stop getting off topic in my section jobber!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nah, and stop getting off topic in my section jobber!


I am not off topic tbf. Talking about El Generico who happens to be in said tourny, which is the topic of the thread, and how he is finally back in Chikara. Chris Hero is a member of the chikara roster also. Don't know where you are getting this off topic stuff from Think that red bar as made you BLIND~......WITH POWER, omfg!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

...what exactly did Jigsaw do?

And hopefully I can somehow manage a ride to Philly for the shows. Doubtful, but we'll see.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I believe he no-showed Chapter 11. Not sure what cause the no-show though.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> I believe he no-showed Chapter 11. Not sure what cause the no-show though.


Hmm, that's strange. This is the first time I heard anyone no-showing a CHIKARA show without a legit reason. I would think Quackenbush is nice to everyone.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Hmm, that's strange. This is the first time I heard anyone no-showing a CHIKARA show without a legit reason. I would think Quackenbush is nice to everyone.


I think Ruckus was booked for two shows with CHIKARA in '05 & no-showed both of them but they eventually gave him another chance in King of Trios so, I'm guessing they'll give Jigsaw another chance sooner than later.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...what exactly did Jigsaw do?
> 
> And hopefully I can somehow manage a ride to Philly for the shows. Doubtful, but we'll see.


No showed a few shows throughout the year (Chap. 11, Aniversario? and 1 more I think) and (rumored to) generally piss off people backstage. Big shame because Jig is like, the 3rd best CHIKARA student there is (behind Kinhston and Hallowicked).


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

To be fair, Jigsaw hasn't done much this year as it is, accept some stuff earlier this year. 

I'll live. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

-Blasko- said:


> To be fair, Jigsaw hasn't done much this year as it is, accept some stuff earlier this year.
> 
> I'll live. :agree:


Doesn't hurt to have a good talent at the shows though


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

so does anyone know who's gonna be Team Japan this year? 

what about any other teams from different feds besides IWS and ROH?

we definitely need Team CZW of Younger, Havoc, and Necro


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Necro making a return to chikara would be great. Another man who needs to come back and do more shows. Age Of The Fall plz.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Sephiroth said:


> so does anyone know who's gonna be Team Japan this year?
> 
> what about any other teams from different feds besides IWS and ROH?
> 
> we definitely need Team CZW of Younger, Havoc, and Necro


1) I expect team K-Dojo to come back.

2) They better have team PWG to get their vengeful on the mexicans for the honor of one Chris Bosh. It'll be awesome if they can bring the PWG champions (Danielson, Dragon & Richards) but I see them bringing back the Dynasty (Ryan, Anderson & Lost) or Scorpio Sky & the Young Bucks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd rather have the Dynasty over Danielson/Dragon/Davey. Dynasty fit the Chikara styles better, more wacky. Young Bucks would fit well there also. Has team Mexico been signed even for them to avenge their honor?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> I'd rather have the Dynasty over Danielson/Dragon/Davey. Dynasty fit the Chikara styles better, more wacky. Young Bucks would fit well there also. Has team Mexico been signed even for them to avenge their honor?


Not yet but whe they do, they're going down to PWG (espceially El Pantera).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I hope they bring in someone else to team with Lince. Spice up the tourny with new people this year. We already have FIST & Colony, I just want to see different people come in. If PWG gets signed, I'd mark for Lost to come out with a pic of Bosh and they end up having a memorial for him.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Hailsabin said:


> I hope they bring in someone else to team with Lince. Spice up the tourny with new people this year. We already have FIST & Colony, I just want to see different people come in. If PWG gets signed, I'd mark for Lost to come out with a pic of Bosh and they end up having a memorial for him.


I guess you don't know that...El Generico is in the tourney with Player Uno & Stupefied.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

watts63 said:


> I guess you don't know that...El Generico is in the tourney with Player Uno & Stupefied.


Oh no, I do. Still recovering from the state of shock I was in. Left the hospital this morning...


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Apparently there's a Hawaiin team booked. Can't imagine there being that many teams from Hawaii...


----------



## Kapone89 (Sep 13, 2007)

If there is a hawaiian team involved theres gotta be someone from AZW.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

The real question is do we finally get team Dragon Gate now?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> The real question is do we finally get team Dragon Gate now?


Doubt Chikky can afford it, unless it's the lower guys like Lupin etc.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

ROH said:


> Doubt Chikky can afford it, unless it's the lower guys like Lupin etc.


It's true(sadly). I would saw off my arm for Naruki Doi/Yoshino/Dr. Muscle or even Stoker/Shachihoko/K-ness but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck a DG Team. 

I WANT DINO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jushin Liger/El Samurai/Koji Kanemoto please. :side:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> Fuck a DG Team.
> 
> I WANT DINO.


I want DINO too, but come on. A Dragon Gate team in CHIKARA would so freakin' rock. They would need to bring some more guys down or hire some guys so they can do the trains with like 15 guys running through the ring and whacking the poor sap in the corner while the ref is "distracted"


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Danshoku Dino for new director of Fun plz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Team Full House: Danny Tanner/Uncle Joey/Uncle Jesse

Seriously I don't think John Stamos or Dave Coulier are that busy these days.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I hope they get Kikutaro back. I miss him in CHIKARA.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Team Full House: Danny Tanner/Uncle Joey/Uncle Jesse
> 
> Seriously I don't think John Stamos or Dave Coulier are that busy these days.


 I think it'd be better if it was Jimmy and Colin Olsen and Saget.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

-Blasko- said:


> I think it'd be better if it was Jimmy and Colin Olsen and Saget.


I'd settle for the two Coreys and Saget.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I'd settle for the two Coreys and Saget.


That would probably be epic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG lol, the Corey's would own the universe. I didn't even think of them. :lmao


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

New Trio added; Incoherence and Helios. I guess we'll see Quack, Donst and Shane Storm as the next CHIKARA trio.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH said:


> New Trio added; Incoherence and Helios. I guess we'll see Quack, Donst and Shane Storm as the next CHIKARA trio.


DAMN! I was hoping for MsChif not Helios. Looks like they'll be in the semis...for now.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

watts63 said:


> DAMN! I was hoping for MsChif not Helios. Looks like they'll be in the semis...for now.


Yeah, I'd like to see them fall to FIST in the semis so they get a rematch for the titles somewhere down the line, their title match at Bruised was really good.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

watts63 said:


> *DAMN! I was hoping for MsChif not Helios.* Looks like they'll be in the semis...for now.


You took the words right out of my mouth. :agree:


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

hey I want to know how long the event will be run? like 3 hours? I need to know asap cuz I gotta buy train ticket from DC to Philly, also come back to DC on March 2nd right after KoT end or so...


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

MS Chif would have been a better fit but whatever I'm cool with it. Haven't seen much of "HELIOS" as far as his gimmick.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

bmxmadb53 said:


> MS Chif would have been a better fit but whatever I'm cool with it. Haven't seen much of "HELIOS" as far as his gimmick.


Helios > Ricochet. That is all.









Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke

TEAM IPW:UK is NEXT!:


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Hawke's no Robbie Ellis but i'll take it none the less


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Team IPW:UK is Revealed: Martin Stone, Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier.

TEAM F1RST IS NEXT!:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, it's not Sweet n Sour, but I'll take my Sweeney any way I can get him.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

I like stone a lot and happy to see him in KOT.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Arik Cannon will be on Team First.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Team First will prob be Cannon and the NSE (Corbin and Cruz). I'd mark if it is the NSE.

Also, Stone is awesome and the Kartel are not bad. Shame about no PAC, but eh, you can't have it all.


----------



## Serious_Business (Jan 9, 2008)

King_Kash said:


> hey I want to know how long the event will be run? like 3 hours? I need to know asap cuz I gotta buy train ticket from DC to Philly, also come back to DC on March 2nd right after KoT end or so...


Each show will probably be 3 hours, if any are shorter it will be the sunday show, but since this is a pretty big show it will probably be 3 hours each.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

But they start 4 o clock in the afternoon right?


----------



## Serious_Business (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah 4pm to 7pm on sunday, which is cool since you wont get home late since most of us have Work/school the next day.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeh I got screwed by the ROH times, made me spend the night on the streets of Liverpool, I hate the city since eversince.

CHIKARA rules anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mitch Ryder, Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke

Plz face Team IWS in this tourny, plz. 

Generico vs Hawke imo.

If Team First isn't Cannon & NSE, I will be one mad(& sad) fan.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I'd mark for an NSE return....and an Arik Cannon return I guess.

Hawke/Sweeney/Ryder teaming together?! OH HELLZ YAH!~!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cannon's kewl. He doesn't blow me away but I don't understand hate on the guy either. He's fine with me.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I've found Cannon's CHIKARA stuff (well, most of it) a hell of a lot better than his IWA-MS stuff. 

Anyways, Team F1RST is infact Cannon and the NSE.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Next team is 2 CZW regulars and a CHIKARA regular. Its either the BLKout or Donst and team Andrew.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

Serious_Business said:


> Yeah 4pm to 7pm on sunday, which is cool since you wont get home late since most of us have Work/school the next day.


The website said it will start 330 pm? I better buy train ticket like 8 pm or later so I can go to wash dc on time on sunday night for work on next day... Thanks for letting me know abt show's length time, rep will be given


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Team Donst is in!


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know who team Andrew is.Want to help?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PulseGlazer said:


> I don't know who team Andrew is.Want to help?


Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner. Yeah they're Team AnDrew.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

PulseGlazer said:


> I don't know who team Andrew is.Want to help?


They mainly work for CZW. They're nothing great but they're a somewhat decent team.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Any people allies with Donst are _great_ men, have you know.

And, I got permission from school and ordered plane tickets last night, so looks like all be going to this~!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like, once again, I am going be home while eating a ton of ice cream and reading results. 

Wonder who the Creams are going to be with...


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

All i know is that i hate Drew Gulak. Sumner aint bad but I wish Donst had teamed with someone like Incoherence.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Not a bad group of guys. They all have a common wrestling style, so it does seem to make sense. Like sombody on another forum said, they need to be called Tim AnDrew.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Happy about Donst being in, but not happy with his partners. Really wished he wasn't with Chikara jobbers, should have been with Quack and Storm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why Donst is a rookie jobber himself, he needs to pay his dues or die at the hands of Kingston. Whichever comes first.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Why Donst is a rookie jobber himself, he needs to pay his dues or die at the hands of Kingston. Whichever comes first.


I say die at the hands of Kingston....but that's just me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd like to see some bloodshed and death in the family friendly CHIKARAVERSE myself as well. Although I'd prefer it if Shane Storm died.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I'd like to see some bloodshed and death in the family friendly CHIKARAVERSE myself as well. Although I'd prefer it if Shane Storm died.


Storm don't die!


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Donst > Kingston....Oh i went there.


Doesn't Storm have a match upcoming against Kingston....we just might see that smile whipped off his goofy face.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Why Donst is a rookie jobber himself, he needs to pay his dues or die at the hands of Kingston. Whichever comes first.


Rookie yes, Jobber no. Win/loss record isn't perfect but Donstamania is FAR from jobber status. He left that after he was killed by Kingston.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He's a jobber, now go back to your jobber forum jobber.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

McQueen said:


> He's a jobber, now go back to your jobber forum jobber.


 Oh my goodness. :$


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Officially announced on the latest CHIKARA Podcast-A-Go-Go:

Team BLKOUT will be in the King Of Trios.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

SHIMMER needs a team...might as well change the name of the show to Queen of Trios 2008


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

No Ice Creams?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

eam Chikara #1 for the win.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I rooting for The Neo Solar Temple. All shall bow to the greatness of The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple!!! :gun:

They won't win, but I can dream.  I think IncoHelios will win KOT.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> I rooting for The Neo Solar Temple. All shall bow to the greatness of The Order Of The Neo Solar Temple!!! :gun:
> 
> They won't win, but I can dream.  I think IncoHelios will win KOT.


I want The Neo or IncoHelios to win.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Team FIST is my choice of course, I hope Icarus kills someone.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

It won't happen, but I'm praying Neo Solar wins.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Team IWS, imo. Although I want Wicked to get KOT added to his list of Chikara achievements. All he needs is KOT and Cibernetico then he has tackled all goals in the promotion. God that's mark worthy. 

Team BLKOUT is kewl. Kingston better be apart of it, at least.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Im praying for a team TNA to be announced with Shelley and Sabin.


Or Team UWA with Shelley, Sabin and Ultimo Dragon. That would be sick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA wouldn't allow them to compete due to the binding contract that makes them exclusive to TNA only. Sad stuff, as MCMG need to return to Chikara.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought it was only certain promotions? Cause i remember Shelley still working UWA after that whole thing went down.

Cide worked CZW too if i remember right.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^Its a bit confusing in some parts, but I really think that the Team TNA thing with Chikara was like a one time deal. I mean none of them were even in the gauntlet for Night 3, which says something.

Just at the least I got Generico back in Chikara, :hb

I'd mark for Vin Gerard to be in a Trio by himself. Then he can us his new uber RUDO tatics to defeat the ROH students or something. Ratings much...


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought the TNA contract only barred you from working for Vinny Mac. or any company that does PPV in the US? I don't think CHIKARA does national PPVs (if they do lemme know, bacause I'm ordering!) That being said though it would be sweet to get Murder City & Shark Boy though I doubt a team TNA will happen again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^If that is the case, then them not being able to work for PWG is odd. Couldn't tell ya what the deal is really. All in all, slim chance Team TNA would be there this year.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

I think its any company that has a legal PPV deal or works with highspots.com.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> TNA wouldn't allow them to compete due to the binding contract that makes them exclusive to TNA only. Sad stuff, as MCMG need to return to Chikara.


They need to come to PWG.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Hailsabin said:


> Team BLKOUT is kewl. Kingston better be apart of it, at least.


Eddie Kingston will be with Team BLKOUT.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

TNA dont want any of their stars to appear on DVD which go and are being sold through third parties, this would automatically include ROH and WWE PPV´s, but I reckon as well PWG, CZW and CHIKARA.

So technically, they can work house shows which are not taped and released only. Dont know if UWA has anything like this personally.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Who the fuck are these guys?


----------



## Cage21 (May 18, 2007)

ROH and PWG are out because of the 3rd party thing(as well as themselves). Chikara, CZW, IWA-MS are ok because they're all sold through SMV and not by themselves. UWA's ok because they sell'em through themselves and not through anyone else.

Yea, it's rather complicated.


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Who the fuck are these guys?


WTF?! Is that a boy band or what?

BTW, any words on team Shimmer yet?


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Return of Danshoku Dino and Balloon. 

I'll go crazy if otherwise.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Team boy band as you said looks kinda familliar. The two white dudes on the sides i belive are the Southern Saints. i remember cause they were in the preshow of Maximum Overdraft Teaming with Ultra Mantis Black vs Moscow, Donst, and i think Shanesaw.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

the one on the very right looks like a Blink-182 cover band reject. 

jobbers ftw


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I want Necro Butcher to be in the King Of Trios.  I guess he's not family oriented. :side:


----------



## casper-21 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rumors: KUDO & MIYAWAKI in a Team Japan.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

That would be great to see MIYAWAKI and KUDO return to Chikara, but it would be nothing unless Yago returns to kill everyone.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

watts63 said:


> Who the fuck are these guys?


Looks like some dudes they just picked up off the streets. "Hey buddy. How would you like to make $25 tonight?"


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Soul Touchaz: Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett & Willie 'Da Bomb' Richardson


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Is Chikara just picking guys up off the streets now?


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

maybe (hopefully?) they're just stocking up for people to feed to Yago and Team Japan...


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd mark if there were like, 2 different Japanese teams. I dunno like, MIYAWAKI, Yago and someone else for the first and KUDO, MIKAMI and someone else for the second.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Damn, those last 2 teams won't even get past Night 1. :lmao


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Acid jaz is decent. Everyone else is subpar.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Who the hell are the last two teams, Chikara should have brought back 2.0 & someone else!


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Who the hell are the last two teams, Chikara should have brought back 2.0 & someone else!


Sharecropper maybe..


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Sharecropper maybe..


Gimme Sharecropper.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Sharecropper & 2.0 would be the dream team of the year


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

A Larry Sweeney/Sharecropper reunion!


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

The 16th Trio has been announced, representing BSE: Blood, Sweat and Ears (A Canadian Promotion)








It would hardly be King of Trios time if there weren't a huge pile of dudes in swank masks hanging out in CHIKARAland! We've already introduced one contingent of Canucks into the tournament mix, and now a trio of masked men from Canada's Blood, Sweat & Ears promotion are officially entered into the ranks as well. CHIKARA fans will remember Super Xtremo, last seen at "Cibernetico & Robin" back in September, and long-time fans will remember Kobra Kai from his singular CHIKARA match waaay back in May of 2004. Joining them in the quest for victory is fellow Canadian La Sombra, not to be confused with current CMLL star La Sombra. He's Mexicano, and this one is Canadienese. Got it? Good.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Luchadores! Woo!


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Not just luchadores Canadienese Lucha!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> The 16th Trio has been announced, representing BSE: Blood, Sweat and Ears (A Canadian Promotion)


I know practically nothing about these guys, but I have to admit the masks look pretty badass


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

The mask on the left looks pretty good. The other two not so much.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I know practically nothing about these guys, but I have to admit the masks look pretty badass


I've only seen Xtremo (middle dude) out of the 3, and he's awesome.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Sick ass masks=ratings.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

mask on the right looks a bit like a Power Ranger...maybe a Power Ranger/Sharkboy lovechild


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

cp_punk said:


> mask on the right looks a bit like a Power Ranger...maybe a Power Ranger/Sharkboy lovechild


:lmao
So true! Ladies and gentlemen, meet Shark Ranger!

Edit: I'll mark like a maniac if he does the shark bite!


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

CHIKARA needs a Kamen Ranger stable now that i think about it.


----------



## The Massive Attack (Jun 2, 2005)

New trio added:










Every year we go out of our way to gather together trios famous and obscure, from places near and far, and showcase them under one roof at King of Trios. In the age of the internet, the independents are linked like never before, and it's in this way that a small company in Pennsylvania gets to team up with another from Hawaii. And thusly we get this exotic trio - AkuA and The Immortals of Waipahu. Together, they will represent Action Zone Wrestling in their first foray into the continental U.S.! 'Eia 'oe!


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

New Trio:
Team Mucha Lucha: Lince Dorado, El Pantera, & Incognito


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> New Trio:
> Team Mucha Lucha: Lince Dorado, El Pantera, & Incognito


Here's the picture line-up:


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

16 teams are completed but no Quack? no Hero? no Castagnoli? no Ice Cream team?


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Castagnoli is gonna be in NOAH.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

^^^ ah thats explain, thanks


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Quack and Hero are due in Germany on March 7th so they might be over there early wrestling other shows.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^ No way in hell would Mr. Mike not be at KoT...

Hero and CC are in NOAH, but there'll definitely be more teams now.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Hopefully Quackenbush is in the KOT this year. I would really like to see a heel team win this year.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Its offical: 16 Trios ain't enough for Chikara. No Sir. KOT this year will feature 28 TEAMS! So that means we will see 12 more teams added by the end of February.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> Its offical: 16 Trios ain't enough for Chikara. No Sir. KOT this year will feature 28 TEAMS! So that means we will see 12 more teams added by the end of February.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

28 Teams?! That is insane!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> 28 Teams?! That is insane!


I must concur.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

It claims there will be "1 Winner", which has led to speculation that the winning trio will compete in a three-way match. Assumed format is 4 teams getting a bye, which would lead to 16 in the second round, then regular style to the final. Added is the team of Demolition and One Man Gang.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I wonder who else Chikara is bringing in? Maybe the Naptown Dragons or Thomaselli Brothers?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

28 teams?!

WHY?!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Added is the team of Demolition and One Man Gang....WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 28 teams?!
> 
> WHY?!


 I know. They're fine with current teams.

Whatever, bigger chance for Japanese d00dz.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 28 teams?!
> 
> WHY?!


Because they can damn it!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

BURNING for King of Trios.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I would mark for AOTF & Vin Gerard in KOT, but that's just me.


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

84 guys does seem like a lot of people for one tournament.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ecw718 said:


> 84 guys does seem like a lot of people for one tournament.


It is a three day tournament, and most of the teams will probably be jobbers.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope Demolition wins.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> It is a three day tournament, and *most of the teams will probably be jobbers*.


Exactly, which leaves me asking...WHY?! What's the point of so many wrestlers when most of them are going to be unknown jobbers that have no chance of making it past round one/two?

Team WWF better win. Demolition & One Man Gang > all!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hows does CHIKARA plan to pay for all these people, I mean it's not like they draw a huge gate and there DVD sales can't be that good.... can they?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Their DVD sales are actually really good, and I heard Quack was looking for some financial help last year, so yeah. 

And even if _half_ of the teams will be jobbing, at least this can get their name out there (because many are from alot smaller Indies than CHIKARA).


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

McQueen, the Chikara regulars work for peanuts, silly.

Also, is anyone else praying for a Team WCW with Alex Wright?


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> McQueen, the Chikara regulars work for peanuts, silly.
> 
> Also, is anyone else praying for a Team WCW with Alex Wright?


Only if he is joined by Prince Iakea (spelling?) and Glacier!


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> Its offical: 16 Trios ain't enough for Chikara. No Sir. KOT this year will feature 28 TEAMS! So that means we will see 12 more teams added by the end of February.


whoa! thats alot teams!! I am sure it will be awesome weekend!


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Team WCW with Alex Wright would be awesome to the MAX! :agree:


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

You can't have Wright. Claudio won't be there to challenge him to a dance off.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Team WCW should be The Ding Dongs and Kanyon.

I mean, who better than Kanyon?


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

We also need Curry Man in the KOT!


----------



## The Angry Tasmania (Oct 7, 2006)

I have only just got into Chikara, so I'm not too familiar with them just yet.

Can anyone recommend any previous events that I should be trying to ge my hands on?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

The Angry Tasmania said:


> I have only just got into Chikara, so I'm not too familiar with them just yet.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any previous events that I should be trying to ge my hands on?


Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3
The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance
The Sordid perils of Everyday Existence.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

The Angry Tasmania said:


> Can anyone recommend any previous events that I should be trying to ge my hands on?


Well, there's "The Best Of CHIKARA" which is currently sold in retail stores like Best Buy, FYE, Circuit City & online stores like Amazon.com. It cost only $9.99 & it has 7-8 matches from 2005-2006. I would also check out the first King Of Trios, which was a 3 night event. CHIKARA DVDs are sold on http://www.smartmarkvideo.com & each cost $20. I would also check out CHIKARA Podcast A Go-Go at http://www.youtube.com/podcastagogo for free clips of matches from previous DVDs. They post one every Monday. The suggestions ROH made are some of the best shows they've done. I'm sure other people on here can give you more suggestions.

Also check out this post for a newbies guide to CHIKARA, which includes DVD recommendations:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4837377-post3.html

Any questions, just ask in this thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/345533-newbie-guide-pwg-chikara-dragon-gate.html

Hopefully you become another member of the CHIKArmy.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

How awesome is Demolition & One Man Gang in CHIKARA???


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Das Wunderkid need to be in CHIKARA I would buy DVD's.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Das Wunderkid need to be in CHIKARA I would buy DVD's.


Alex Wright = DVD sales tripling


----------



## ViddyThis (Oct 22, 2007)

Any news on the Thomaselli brothers getting some King of Trio's action ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thomaselli's have a little bit of name value so probably not jobber enough for this tournament. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Thomaselli's have a little bit of name value so probably not jobber enough for this tournament. :side:


I almost ponder why I haven't killed you yet. 

Putting it on my to do list.

...


Super Xtremo in KOT = ratings.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU (No Not Yokosuka, Sadly) & KUDO


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

YES.

That SUSUMU guy looks small, so he'll probably be some cool flippy guy like MIKAMI. Also, one cannot hate a man named 'SUSUMU'.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Seems like only ONE team Japan this year...

DINOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

watts63 said:


> Yoshiaki Yago, SUSUMU (No Not Yokosuka, Sadly) & KUDO


Susumu looks kind of cool, the other two guys look like supporting actors in a bad 70s kung fu flick. I got Yago playing the main bad guy's lieutenant and KUDO as one of the first brave heroes to get killed. :agree:


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

Lots of jobbers + Yago = one happy camper! (me) 




(and lots of bruises for the jobbers...:side


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

No Yago, that's MIYAWAKI.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

I did think the pic looked kinda weird to be Yago but i thought it might've been a bad angle or something and i guess my wishfull thinking prevailed...
yep, from Chikara's site "Japanese sensations MIYAWAKI, SUSUMU & KUDO - The team with random capitalization of their names!" :lmao


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

Bobby-Dempsey
*clap-clap-clap-clap-clap*


EDIT: Just noticed the Trios logo says "84 *MEN*". Death Rey should definitely cut a promo about that and then kill another trio all by herself (and with Toland and Bobby on the team, i guess that's what their matches will be like too)


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DEMPSEY/TOLLAND/DEL RAY?!

YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

watts63 said:


> HELL YEAH!


 TY [email protected][email protected]!~


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Team SNS in KOT is f'n awesome!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Olsens/Brodie Lee vs. SnS should happen. 

Were Brodie Lee chops the fat off Bobby and kicks Sara's pretty face clean off.

Olsens on ring side all match tbh.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wanted to go to this before because I've always wanted to see CHIKARA live, and I wanted to hang with Ollie/Aaron/etc...but now with Team SNS in the tournament...I'm gonna pull all the stops to make sure I'm there.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Olsens/Brodie Lee vs. SnS should happen.
> 
> Were Brodie Lee chops the fat off Bobby and kicks Sara's pretty face clean off.
> 
> Olsens on ring side all match tbh.


If Colin Olsen is too injured, I want 2.0 to tag with Brodie Lee srsly...


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> I wanted to go to this before because I've always wanted to see CHIKARA live, and I wanted to hang with Ollie/Aaron/etc...but now with Team SNS in the tournament...I'm gonna pull all the stops to make sure I'm there.


Yet Aaron is blocked on aim. Boo that man.

I love Sara. Sweetest person ever. Bobby gets biggest cheers of the night in Chikara? could it happen?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

How are they gonna have SNS with sweeney on another team...it boggles my mind.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

watts63 said:


> HELL YEAH!


Thank you!
Thank you!
Thank you!
Thank you!
Thank you!

I was rooting for Neo Solar before but things have just changed. :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm official a fan of CHIKARA now.

At least till KoT's is over.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

The Neo-Solar Temple VS. Team SNS in the finals. Doesn't matter who wins, I'll be happy either way.



McQueen said:


> I'm official a fan of CHIKARA now.
> 
> At least till KoT's is over.


I knew it! You were secretly a CHIKARA fan. It's ok, you can come out of the closet.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Secretly deep inside I have a dream that somehow Tank and Bobby aren't able to continue after their first match. Then the Death Rey proceeds to dismantle to entire remaining field of competitors all by herself.:gun:

It's a beautiful dream...
/wipes away tear


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Secretly deep inside I have a dream that somehow Tank and Bobby aren't able to continue after their first match. Then the Death Rey proceeds to dismantle to entire remaining field of competitors all by herself.:gun:


 Pretty sure she can take down anyone that isn't Lee...


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Las Chivas II, III & IV


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

^ I hope Team FIST murders them....again.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> *Yet Aaron is blocked on aim. Boo that man.*
> 
> I love Sara. Sweetest person ever. Bobby gets biggest cheers of the night in Chikara? could it happen?


...excuse me, what? Aside from that confusing me to begin with; I talked to you on MSN last week and you have my cell number. Highly doubt you're blocked, haha. I'll head on AIM later though and check.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Team SnS in KOT is gonna be great. The only thing better than Death ray, is Death ray & Dempsey.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> ...excuse me, what? Aside from that confusing me to begin with; I talked to you on MSN last week and you have my cell number. Highly doubt you're blocked, haha. I'll head on AIM later though and check.


You were on for Kirsch, not for me. Jerkface.

Do KoT. It'll own. You can sleep naked on the floor with Andy Mac.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Naked? Andy Mac?! I'm there. Is Kirsch going? Maybe he can gimme a ride if I'm not too far off the path.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I think I may sit outside of Glazers house with a "Bring me too" sign.*

:side:


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Its a hotel room dude. If you'll chip in you're more than welcome to a patch of the rug.

and Kirsch is either coming or I'm going to have to seriously hurt him. Drop him a line.


----------



## WillTheBloody (Aug 28, 2006)

During all of the SNS loving, I think these forgotten Power Ranger villians were, well...forgotten.

*"Kaiju Big Battel's Sea Amigos: Call-Me-Kevin, D.W. Cycloptopuss III, & Unibouzi!"*

...they look like villians from "The Tick".


_The following is complete bullsh*t:_
They are lead by Amingo, the man-cactus from "Marvel vs Capcom 2". Great game. Other wrestling-related playable characters include:
(Gran) Akuma
The Incredible (BxB) Hulk
Ryu (Saito)
(Lance) Storm
And, of course, founder and owner of CZW, (John) Zangief.
_[/bullsh*t]_


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Las Chivas new additions. Wow I hate sambucca truely, fakin hel.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ I think Las Chivas are the only thing in CHIKARA everyone's liked but I think sucked.


----------



## dezpool (Sep 22, 2005)

Drake, Dustin, and Scotty of the Naptown Dragons have been added.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I want Mokujin Ken in the King Of Trios!


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going to love half these teams and not know the other half.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just half?

I like to concider myself pretty saavy about who's who in the indies but seriously I haven't heard of about 75% of these guys. Let's just hope someone "breaks out" and makes a name for themselves here. Super XTremo I hear is very good but I haven't actually seen his work yet so it would be good if he (or someone else) got noticed in this.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I with you McQueen. Most of the guys in the tournament I haven't even heard of. Most likely, they'll be jobbers.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

CMoney Da Don said:


> I with you McQueen. Most of the guys in the tournament I haven't even heard of. Most likely, they'll be jobbers.


We're acting like how the WWE crowd treated Bryan Danielson during his Velocity matches.


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I am all guys I haven't heard of. How did all these guys start? I mean look at Matt Sydal and Delirious from Reborn Stage One in ROH-they were no bodies and broke out with that match.

Now I know they were more known than some of the guys in the tournament but I trust Quack to get the best for this show and like McQueen said I hope there are some breakouts.

And even if the nobodies suck-Lince Dorado is back from injury!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crooked_reflection said:


> We're acting like how the WWE crowd treated Bryan Danielson during his Velocity matches.


It's also not good to try and draw a show with a bunch of no names either, then again I doubt that's CHIKARA's main priority since they seem to be more interested in providing a entertaining show for their fans than packing a venue. But thats the difference about a Velocity/Heat taping theres still a main show on after that people will pay to come and see.

And besides my last post I actually didn't make fun of the fact of the large amount of unknowns I was just stating it was a nice opportunity for someone to make a name for themselves.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I personally am really looking foward to seeing guys I've never seen before.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

BLKOUT vs Naptown Dragons plz.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Making their way to South Philly all the way from the Asia comes El Dorado standouts Mototsugu Shimuzu and Gou, joined by Michael Nakazawa!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CHIKARA is really pulling my chain without a Team DDT.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> CHIKARA is really pulling my chain without a Team PWG.


Fixed.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

crooked_reflection said:


>


The first guy looks like he's hungry, the second guy looks like he constipated, & the last guy looks like an extra for a C level Sci-Fi movie. :lmao


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> BLKOUT vs Naptown Dragons plz.


Definitely not happening. Both are booked for IWA-MS 500th Show. Well, most of them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH said:


> I personally am really looking foward to seeing guys I've never seen before.


Couldn't agree more, expect there is only a handful that I haven't seen. Don't know where all of this 'jobber' nonsense started, really.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm sure some of them will be good. Who knows, maybe all of them would be impressive. Some of them really caught my eye (specifically the BSE trio). I still rooting for the Neo Solar Temple & Team SNS.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

K, we got 5 teams left. I'm going with:

Los Ice Creams and someone
Osirian Portal and someone
Quack, Reckless Youth and Don Montoya
Cheech, Cloudy and someone else (maybe Shane Storm)
Another outside team


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm surprised that Quackenbush hasn't been announced for the tournament.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

ROH said:


> K, we got 5 teams left. I'm going with:
> 
> Los Ice Creams and someone
> Osirian Portal and someone
> ...


 I doubt the Black T-Shirt Squad will reunite. It'd b e weird seeing them together.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

CMoney Da Don said:


> I'm surprised that Quackenbush hasn't been announced for the tournament.


You can't even have KoT without Quack, can you?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it'd be pretty cool to have Quack, Jigsaw, and Storm lead their own teams to try and become 2-time winners. It'd definitely create an interesting storyline.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Sea Amigos for the win.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I doubt the Black T-Shirt Squad will reunite. It'd b e weird seeing them together.


I've heard my rumors


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Rooting for:

Team ROH
Team PWG
Ice Creams and Storm
Quack, Cheech and Cloudy
And Portal + 1


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I rooting for The Neo-Solar Temple & Team SNS.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Me and my Dad are already marking for this


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Team Egypt
Ophidian, Mecha Mummy and Amasis


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe CHIKARA can get the Sharecropper or Ken The Box to return.  4 trios are left to be announced.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

FUCKING MECHA FUCKING MUMMY.

This now has my interest.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Why isn't that _murderer_ (Mecha Mummy) in jail??


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Mokujin Ken is alive.

Hope he gets his revenge. Hard.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ROH said:


> Me and my Dad are already marking for this


It's _My dad and I_ are already marking for this. Learn some proper English, Englishman! 

Mecha Mummy = AWESOME.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

Brodie Lee and Olsens


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

King_Kash said:


> Brodie Lee and Olsens


Whoa Colin isn't signed? Awesome!


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

YESYESYESYESYES. 

Colin Deleany
Jimmy Olsen
BRODIE LEE



Now I've calmed down, I see the final 3 teams being:

Cheech, Cloudy and someone
Los Ice Creams and Shane Storm
BLACK T SHIRT SQUAD.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

ROH said:


> YESYESYESYESYES.
> 
> Colin Deleany
> Jimmy Olsen
> ...


Los Ice Creams better be there, i wanna see some brutal sprinkle spots.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

IYF said:


> Los Ice Creams better be there, i wanna see some brutal sprinkle spots.


Hell yeah. Sprinkles > Thumbtacks :agree:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Hell yeah. Sprinkles > Thumbtacks :agree:


Thats the truth.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

King_Kash said:


> Brodie Lee and Olsens


FUCK YEAH LEE.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Team PWG better be in this tourney.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

watts63 said:


> Team PWG better be in this tourney.


Team Chikara #1 better win, no one > Delirious, unless your name is Chris Hero.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

IYF said:


> Team Chikara #1 better win, no one > Delirious, unless your name is Chris Hero* or Sara Del Ray*.


Fixed it for you


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

TNgAy wrote: 
http://www.chikarapro.com/KingOfTrios.shtml 

They've re-arranged it alot, and looking at it, I think those are the first round matches. Lots of them make sense - the clear jobber teams going against the teams clearly going through (ie The Colony vs ROH Students).


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I want 2.0 dammit! I miss those guys


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Fixed it for you


Never seen anything from Del Ray so i cant say she is > Delirious.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

DEATH RAY.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

ROH said:


> DEATH RAY.


I knew someone was gonna correct me


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

ROH said:


> DEATH LEE.


EDITED FOR HOSS REASONS. :gun:


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

It might just be me, but Colin Olsen & Colin Deleany look really, really alike. 

I got it! Their long lost twins! :lmao

Seriously, I hope WWE doesn't sign him.


----------



## Claymore (May 26, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> It might just be me, but Colin Olsen & Colin Deleany look really, really alike.
> 
> I got it! Their long lost twins! :lmao
> 
> Seriously, I hope WWE doesn't sign him.


Your not the only one....But I think it is a bit selfish of me to think that way. Obviously you want these guys to succeed and get to the top. But there is that part of you that wants these guys to stay on the Indy's where you will see them at their best. 

The Olsen Twins are an excellent tag team...They can put on some outstanding matches (see Cibenetico and Robin) but they can also make you laugh with some of their promos and antics in the ring.

So if Colin gets signed up, no more Olsen Twins...Which sucks...And with the way WWE use guys who are 'smaller' than your average wrestler, I cannot see them using Colin too his full potential...A real shame, because Colin is without doubt a very underated wrestler, who has a hell of alot of potential...


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want 2.0 dammit! I miss those guys


You're not the only one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h3QtcsRGZc
"Let's get out of the bathroom!" :lmao


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Your not the only one....But I think it is a bit selfish of me to think that way. Obviously you want these guys to succeed and get to the top. But there is that part of you that wants these guys to stay on the Indy's where you will see them at their best.
> 
> The Olsen Twins are an excellent tag team...They can put on some outstanding matches (see Cibenetico and Robin) but they can also make you laugh with some of their promos and antics in the ring.
> 
> So if Colin gets signed up, no more Olsen Twins...Which sucks...And with the way WWE use guys who are 'smaller' than your average wrestler, I cannot see them using Colin too his full potential...A real shame, because Colin is without doubt a very underated wrestler, who has a hell of alot of potential...


No doubt, I want all of the wrestlers I like to succeed. However, I don't want him to be sign, never be used or hardly used, then just wait for years in the developmental system until either WWE finds something to do with him or just release him. If he does get signed by WWE, I would wish him all the luck & success. :agree:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Claymore said:


> Your not the only one....But I think it is a bit selfish of me to think that way. Obviously you want these guys to succeed and get to the top. But there is that part of you that wants these guys to stay on the Indy's where you will see them at their best.
> 
> The Olsen Twins are an excellent tag team...They can put on some outstanding matches (see Cibenetico and Robin) but they can also make you laugh with some of their promos and antics in the ring.
> 
> So if Colin gets signed up, no more Olsen Twins...Which sucks...And with the way WWE use guys who are 'smaller' than your average wrestler, I cannot see them using Colin too his full potential...A real shame, because Colin is without doubt a very underated wrestler, who has a hell of alot of potential...


More money though, everyone needs money.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck Colin Olsen i'm still trying to get over my lack of Colt Cabana these days. Damn you WWE put him on TV!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Fuck Colin Olsen i'm still trying to get over my lack of Colt Cabana these days. Damn you WWE put him on TV!!!!!!!!!!


Man I couldn't agree with you more. I mean they put Cody Rhodes, whom I like, on Raw, but he is obviously not ready to be on TV, much less Raw. At the same time Colt Cabana, who's one of the most charismatic, if not the most charismatic wrestler I know, is still down at OVW. :cuss:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Man I couldn't agree with you more. I mean they put Cody Rhodes, whom I like, on Raw, but he is obviously not ready to be on TV, much less Raw. At the same time Colt Cabana, who's one of the most charismatic, if not the most charismatic wrestler I know, is still down at OVW. :cuss:


I cant stand Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabanai 10x better then Cody Rhodes ever will be.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Man I couldn't agree with you more. I mean they put Cody Rhodes, whom I like, on Raw, but he is obviously not ready to be on TV, much less Raw. At the same time Colt Cabana, who's one of the most charismatic, if not the most charismatic wrestler I know, is still down at OVW. :cuss:


Are you saying you'd like to see Cabana be Bob Holly's little b*tch instead of Cody? :side:

Actually, now that i think about it, that's comedy gold right there...imagine Holly playing the part of Adam Pierce in Cabana's last ROH match and you're sorted!


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Fuck Colin Olsen i'm still trying to get over my lack of Colt Cabana these days. Damn you WWE put him on TV!!!!!!!!!!


I like Colin Olsen.  It's cool to see someone from CHIKARA on tv.

I agree, Colt Cabana should be on TV. I remember how excited I was when I saw Colt Cabana in a fairy costume. 

Cabanamania > Hulkamania :agree:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> I like Colin Olsen.  It's cool to see someone from CHIKARA on tv.
> 
> I agree, Colt Cabana should be on TV. I remember how excited I was when I saw Colt Cabana in a fairy costume.
> 
> Cabanamania > Hulkamania :agree:


Sydal & Colt need to be called up already.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

IYF said:


> Sydal & Colt need to be called up already.


At least cabana he's been there for a while.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

IYF said:


> Sydal & Colt need to be called up already.


Sydal already won the OVW championship, im assuming hes impressing management.


----------



## Maxx Hero (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't Cabana win the tag or tv belts? I believe I saw that on the OVW website.

Beyond that how will WWE and OVW parting effect him and Sydal? I saw that talent would be moved to Flordia but this would be a chance to move guys to the big leagues.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> At least cabana he's been there for a while.


Yeah, Colt should have been called up by now, & then Sydal a few months after him (Y)


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

I want Cabana to wrestle in ECW so badly, I want a Second City Saints reunion.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Maxx Hero said:


> Didn't Cabana win the tag or tv belts? I believe I saw that on the OVW website.
> 
> Beyond that how will WWE and OVW parting effect him and Sydal? I saw that talent would be moved to Flordia but this would be a chance to move guys to the big leagues.


He won both at the same time.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want Cabana to wrestle in ECW so badly, I want a Second City Saints reunion.


I know! thats what im dying for.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want Cabana to wrestle in ECW so badly, I want a Second City Saints reunion.


let's hope someone from the WWE towers is reading this...


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

IYF said:


> I know! thats what im dying for.


Punk had Saints written on his wrist tape on ECW. Forshadowing to something?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I want Cabana to wrestle in ECW so badly, *I want a Second City Saints reunion.*


I would mark like a madman :agree:


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

If they were also to bring in Ace Steel too then they would be unstoppable, and ECW would be actually be watchable.


----------



## odm (Oct 16, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> If they were also to bring in Ace Steel too then they would be unstoppable, and ECW would be actually be watchable.


too bad wwe fired ace steel this week.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

....Where the hell was I? lol COME BACK TO THE INDIES ACE!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hear WWE just cut ties with OVW too. I wonder what that means for Cabana and Sydal, they might have just been relocated.

Oh and I hope they keep Punk and Cabana separate in WWE if Cabana finally gets called up. I just have no interest in a SCS reunion as I think both guys could be better off on their own.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> If they were also to bring in Ace Steel too then they would be unstoppable, and ECW would be actually be watchable.



ECW isn't great but it's totally watchable. You have- Morrison improving like mad with Miz being watchable now.

A Punk Match.

A Shelton match or, less but still good, a Burke match.

Colin Delaney/Dreamer.

Only waste is Kofi Kingston. Can he possibly suck more?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

All of WWE’s developmental talents from Ohio Valley Wrestling are in the process of moving from Louisville, Kentucky to Tampa, Florida where they will join the rest of the developmental superstars in Florida Championship Wrestling. A lot of the relocating wrestlers are moving in with friends already working in FCW until they are able to find a place of their own.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

It's official!!! Los Ice Creams are in King Of Trios! 

Two more teams remain. :agree:


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Claudio better come back from Japan to be the Mysterious ice Cream again 

Pulling for the BTS and Cheech, Cloudy and Storm for the last 2.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Hopefully one of the teams include Quackenbush.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Hopefully one of the teams include Quackenbush.


Technicaly hes already in the KOT. (Los ice Creams).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> It's official!!! Los Ice Creams are in King Of Trios!
> 
> Two more teams remain. :agree:


YES! SPRINKLES!


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> It's official!!! Los Ice Creams are in King Of Trios!
> 
> Two more teams remain. :agree:


YAY GIMME ICE CREAMS!~!~!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Los Ice Creams as the new Tag Champs, ofcourse after Incoherence has had the titles for about 2 to 3 years.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

JD13 said:


> Technicaly hes already in the KOT. (Los ice Creams).


How is Quackenbush in the KOT if he hasn't been announced? Unless he is the 3rd member of the trio. Also, aren't Los Ice Creams rudos?


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

CMoney Da Don said:


> How is Quackenbush in the KOT if he hasn't been announced? Unless he is the 3rd member of the trio. Also, aren't Los Ice Creams rudos?


The implication is that quack is under the hood as an ice cream.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

PulseGlazer said:


> The implication is that quack is under the hood as an ice cream.


Oh ok. So is he the 3rd member or one of the main two?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Oh ok. So is he the 3rd member or one of the main two?


Quack's always been El Hijo.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

I could still go for Quack as Quack as well though. He can pull double duty. :agree:


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Hallowicked is also Ice Cream Jr. 

SPOILED.


----------



## MrPaiMei (May 2, 2004)

I think they switch around. I know Chuck Taylor has played them on occasion, and I believe Jigsaw goes under the hood too.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

MrPaiMei said:


> I think they switch around. I know Chuck Taylor has played them on occasion, and I believe Jigsaw goes under the hood too.


 I heard the most of the KoW often were under the mask.

Gotta love CHIKARA.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Claudio was Ice cream jnr at leat once apparently.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow. :shocked: And all this time I thought Los Ice Creams was portrayed by 2 people only. Now that's what I call dedication. :agree:

Los Ice Cream still rule! Even if different wrestlers went under the mask.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

JD13 said:


> Claudio was Ice cream jnr at leat once apparently.


No thats very unlikely, He did play an Ice Cream at last year king of trios, Swiss Ice Cream. He's too tall for the Ice Cream Jr. gimmick.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Today, one of two remaining trios is revealed. Our pals at Dragon Gate are sending a very talented up-and-coming member of the DG NEX stable - that wily Japanese hip-hopper m.c. KZ. We looked around our locker room, and truth be told, we're fresh out of Japanese hip-hoppers. So, we're going to team him up with fan-favorite duo Cheech & Cloudy, since they don't currently have a partner for the tournament, and frankly, it wouldn't be a party without them.


----------



## musdy (Jun 26, 2007)

That team is kinda random.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

The_Boogey_Man said:


> No thats very unlikely, He did play an Ice Cream at last year king of trios, Swiss Ice Cream. He's too tall for the Ice Cream Jr. gimmick.


It's actually quite likely, everyone plays Jr. while Quack is the only dude playing Hijo.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Cheech Cloudy and MC KZ!


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

I didn't think it was going to be good because I didn't know any of the teams but now that they're all announced this tournament looks so good!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CM Skittle said:


> I didn't think it was going to be good because I didn't know any of the teams but now that they're all announced this tournament looks so good!


 ...

Aren't you a bright one?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I love you Jay.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> ...
> 
> Aren't you a bright one?


How is that a stupid thing to say?? Seriously who knows who people like Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett, Willie 'Da Bomb' Richardson, Super Xtremo, Kobra Kai, La Sombra, AkuA and The Immortals of Waipahu are?? They didn't start announcing the good people until a few weeks ago. I don't really watch any indy feds besides ROH and PWG so don't act like I'm stupid for not knowing who some loser wrestler from BSE or AZW is.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

CM Skittle said:


> How is that a stupid thing to say?? Seriously who knows who people like Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett, Willie 'Da Bomb' Richardson, Super Xtremo, Kobra Kai, La Sombra, AkuA and The Immortals of Waipahu are?? They didn't start announcing the good people until a few weeks ago. I don't really watch any indy feds besides ROH and PWG so don't act like I'm stupid for not knowing who some loser wrestler from BSE or AZW is.


 Quoted for srs bizznezz.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

I wonder who trio #28 is gonna be? I think Quackenbush is going to pull double duty & be in 2 trios. How can you have KOT without Quackenbush?


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Quoted for srs bizznezz.


You're my hero lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Skittle said:


> How is that a stupid thing to say?? Seriously who knows who people like Acid Jaz, Marshe Rockett, Willie 'Da Bomb' Richardson, Super Xtremo, Kobra Kai, La Sombra, AkuA and The Immortals of Waipahu are?? They didn't start announcing the good people until a few weeks ago. I don't really watch any indy feds besides ROH and PWG so don't act like I'm stupid for not knowing who some loser wrestler from BSE or AZW is.


I call BS for saying Super Xtremo is a loser.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> You're my hero lol


 In Other Wrestling, I'm _everyones_ hero.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> In Other Wrestling, I'm _everyones_ hero.


Not mine  I wish they had a real ROH team instead of the lame student team, they should have tried to get Age of the Fall for the king of trios!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shane Hagadorn is on the team. Its awesome.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

First half of opening round matches for King Of Trios: Night 2:


























My predictions - Team IWS, Team Chikara Wrestle Factory, & Team FIST will win their matches.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

HOLY SHIT Team F1RST/IWS will be awesome. I'm hoping IWS lose so we see SSB in the tag gauntlet and Generico in a singles match on Night 3.


----------



## Cage21 (May 18, 2007)

Who's up for seeing Akuma kick the fat off of Dempsey?


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

Cage21 said:


> Who's up for seeing Akuma kick the fat off of Dempsey?


If Death Rey gets eliminated, i demand Del Rey-Donst on night 3....


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

cp_punk said:


> If Death Rey gets eliminated, i demand Del Rey-Donst on night 3....


His gimmick wouldn't have him fight a female. It would be awesome if they did had the match.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope Del Rey MURDERS Icarus.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

-Mystery- said:


> I hope Del Rey MURDERS Icarus.


Fuck yeah! :agree:

I hope Chuckie T scares some kids.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

CMoney Da Don said:


> Fuck yeah! :agree:
> 
> I hope Chuckie T scares some kids.


I hope there's some comedy at a Chikara show


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Awful Waffle on Dempsey plz


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

macs182 said:


> Awful Waffle on Dempsey plz


Dempsey will hear Taylor mention the word waffle and just leave. Team SNS will be disqualified after Dempsey is counted out because he doesn't want to leave the buffet table. seconds later, Dragon Dragon and him fight over the last spare rib and we've got our main event of Night 3 set


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

macs182 said:


> Awful Waffle on Dempsey plz


Greatest Moment Ever....?


Could be.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

NEW MATCHES YEAH. For Night 1.

~OPENING ROUND MATCH~ 
Team El Dorado (Mototsugu Shimizu & Go & Michael Nakazawa{freelance}) 
vs. 
The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Worker Ant) 

~OPENING ROUND MATCH~ 
Dr. Keith Presents Brodie Lee & Jimmy Olsen & Colin Olsen 
vs. 
Team WTF? (Cheech & Cloudy & Dragon Gate's m.c. KZ) 

~OPENING ROUND MATCH~ 
Las Chivas Rayadas (Chiva II & Chiva III & Chiva IV) 
vs. 
ROH Grads (Shane Hagadorn & Alex Payne & Rhett Titus)


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope once SNS gets eliminated (I don't want it to happen, but it's pretty much a given), the Death Rey snaps and goes on a violent rampage. She's in a heel stable. She needs to straight up kill some people real bloody like. I want blood dammit!!! :gun:

Tasteful like for the kids though


----------



## Cage21 (May 18, 2007)

ROH said:


> Las Chivas Rayadas (Chiva II & Chiva III & Chiva IV)


As a fan of the Chivas soccer club, they are my team in this.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are the picture lineups for those too lazy to read:
























Night 3 should feature the Man-Monster from the great beyond, HYDRA VS. SnS's Blob, Bobby Dempsey. HYDRA can pick up Dempsey no problem.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Spoiler



Brodie Lee takes off Cloudy's face


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

OMG! COLIN DELANEY OLSEN WON'T JOB FOR ONCE!


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

What if Larry Sweeney's team goes against Sweet N Sour Inc :shocked:


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

^ If Sweet N Sour Inc. go past Team FIST in the first round I will riot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> ^ If Sweet N Sour Inc. go past Team FIST in the first round I will riot.


I hope Big Bad Bobby D. literally crushes and kills Icarus, thats all I have to say.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Remaining Night 2 matches announced:

Southern Saints vs. Team CAPSLOCK (Team Japan)
Team Lucha vs. Los Ice Creams 
Da Soul Touchaz vs. Team BSE 

BYES: Team AZW, Team WWF 

So the whole Night 2 Card:

Team IWS vs. Team F1RST 
Team Stranglehold vs. The Fabulous 3 
F.I.S.T. vs. Sweet & Sour Inc. 
Southern Saints vs. Team CAPSLOCK 
Team Lucha vs. Los Ice Creams 
Da Soul Touchaz vs. Team BSE 

BYES: Team AZW, Team WWF

Lucha/Ice Creams will rock, as will IWS/F1RST of course. I see FIST and team CAPSLOCK/Japan colliding again, which is awesome because their match at last year's KOT ruled.


----------



## dinu (Dec 22, 2004)

Tournament looks god this year, IWS vs F1RST could be a nice one, Player Uno for President!!!


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Updated front page with matches and such.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Ruckus is replacing Sabian for BLK OUT


----------



## Cage21 (May 18, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I hope Big Bad Bobby D. literally crushes and kills Icarus, thats all I have to say.


So I'm not the only one that things Icarus looks COMPLETELY out of place next to Akuma? I mean Akuma looks like he could actually kill you...and enjoy it.

Icarus...not so much.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Cage21 said:


> So I'm not the only one that things Icarus looks COMPLETELY out of place next to Akuma? I mean Akuma looks like he could actually kill you...and enjoy it.
> 
> Icarus...not so much.


...You obviously haven't seen him destroy Tim Donst at NSN or their match against Los Chivas from I forget when. Icarus was on a rampage.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

My Predictions:
*Night 1*
*RD. 1*
*The Colony* vs. Team El Dorado
*Las Chivas* vs. ROH Students
Brodie Lee and The Olsens vs. *Up In Smoke and KZ*
Here is how i see the rest of the teams for night one playing out:
*The Order of the Neo Solar temple* vs. Team Kaiju Big Battle
*Martin Stone and The Kartel* vs. Team Eygpt
*Naptown Dragons* vs. ??????
BLKOUT & Inconhelios Byes

2nd Rd.
*The Colony* vs. Las Chivas
The Kartel vs. *The BLKOUT*
*Up In Smoke & KZ* vs. Neo Solar Temple
*Inconhelios *vs. Naptown Dragons

*Night 2*
*RD 1*
*Team IWS *vs. Team F1rst
*Team Stranglehold* vs. The Fab 3
*F.I.S.T.* vs. S&S Inc.
Southern Saints vs. *Team Japan*
*Mucha Lucha* vs. Los Ice Creams
Soul Touchaz vs. *Team BSE*
Team WWF & TEAM AZW byes

*Rd. 2*
*Team IWS *vs. Team Stranglehold
*Mucha Lucha* vs. Team AZW
Team BSE vs. *F.I.S.T*
*Team Japan* vs. Team WWF

*Night 3*
*Rd 1.*
*The Colony* vs. The BLKOUT
Up In Smoke vs. *Inconhelios*
Team Japan vs. *Team IWS*
*F.I.S.T* vs. Team Mucha Lucha

The Colony vs. *Inconhelios *
F.I.S.T vs. *Team IWS*

*IWS* VS. INCONHELIOS


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd rather see Team WWF go up against The Fabulous 3. Do you really want to see Team Japan against a bunch of old guys?


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

No, But i dont think The Fab 3 are gonna go past the first round, not with how (unnecessaryily) over Donst is.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^^ IWS aren't going to the finals (well, slim chances), they're barely known in CHIKARA. Also, considering Chucky T's most recent blog, FIST are gonna take on Team CAPSLOCK/Jaoan again.

The Naptown Dragons won't go over team ?????? either, cos it'll contain Quack, Storm and someone else relatively big.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

SKAYDE IS IN KING OF TRIOS. YESYESYES.

(along with Quack and Storm)


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

YES! Quackenbush is pulling double duty.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH said:


> SKAYDE IS IN KING OF TRIOS. YESYESYES.
> 
> (along with Quack and Storm)


There is god. 

Meaing Quack, Skayde is ok, just never cared.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> There is god.
> 
> Meaing Quack, Skayde is ok, just never cared.


Dude. Skayde trained Quack. All the Lucha stuff in CHIKARA is all influenced by the WIZARD that is Skayde.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Why is _Shane Storm_ teamed with greatness?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Why is _Shane Storm_ teamed with greatness?


To get pinned.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm am ESTACTIC for this. 6 days~!


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

I hope your plane has on ground engine trouble. 








<3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> Dude. Skayde trained Quack. All the Lucha stuff in CHIKARA is all influenced by the WIZARD that is Skayde.


Knew that. Just never was appealing to me. Which is odd considering that I mark for Equinox/Vin Gerard.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Knew that. Just never was appealing to me. Which is odd considering that I mark for Equinox/Vin Gerard.


i've honestly got to question your judgement on that one


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As soon as I started watching Chikara, just always liked the guy. I didn't find out that everyone hated him up untill Aniversario weekend last year. 

Meh, don't care, I enjoy his stuff. Just like some people hate Icarus, don't really know why since he isn't nearly as bad as some make out.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Colin Olsen signed a contract with the WWE, he's not going to be at King of Trios. Brodie & Jimmy's partner will be choosen at random on Night 1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugg. Good for Colin with being in the E and stuff, but my selfish side wanted him at KOT

Have no clue at who their partner will be.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

No more Olsen twins...? 

Good for him i guess...a hefty paycheck for at least a while and who knows, he may actually reach Kendrick levels some day


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

cp_punk said:


> No more Olsen twins...?
> 
> Good for him i guess...a hefty paycheck for at least a while and who knows, *he may actually reach Kendrick levels some day*


From jobber on ECW to champion on Smackdown to jobber on RAW?
Colin has a long road ahead of him.........
Sucks that he's missing KOT :no:


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Colin Olsen signed a contract with the WWE, he's not going to be at King of Trios. Brodie & Jimmy's partner will be choosen at random on Night 1


Damn. They should of at least let him compete in the KOT.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

This sounds like a really fun and awesome show. Too bad about Colin, good for him though.

So who will be Brodie and Jimmys partner and also who is Los IceCreams mystery partner?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm hoping for a "Very Mysterious Sweet & Sour Ice Cream" but I doubt CHIKARA is cool enough to pull that off.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

that sucks abt Colin signed with WWE since I was looking forward to meet him this weekend at KoT, but oh well


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

macs182 said:


> From jobber on ECW to champion on Smackdown to jobber on RAW?
> Colin has a long road ahead of him.........


That's kind of the joke i was going for but saying "Kendrick jobber levels" seemed too much as he did have a pretty decent tag reign


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

F*CK

Oh well. At least he's making megabucks. Vin Gerard will be Los Ice Creams' partner.


----------



## dinu (Dec 22, 2004)

Sad to hear about Colin. Okay, good for him as he could make a few bugs in Stamford  Not sure if I should wish him success there or if I should hope he will be released soon to see him back in Chikara


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Colin being signed is sad...but at least we got this awesome moment from Quack...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MevIpYJm8bE

it's like over 7 minutes into it after the clips from Olsens vs. Lince/Pantera

"We traded...and got Mike Knox?...we didn't get anything"

lmao, his face is pricess


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH said:


> F*CK
> 
> Oh well. At least he's making megabucks. Vin Gerard will be Los Ice Creams' partner.


OMG, PLZ.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

2 DAYS~! Can't wait.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

lol! I got Vin Gerard and Van Hughes mixed up and this is the only thing I've seen Van Hughes do http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlmgbZhkWww so I was like "Nooooo! He sucks." but I'm glad it was just a mistake.

I was hoping that the BFFs new partner would be Colin Delaney but it looks like he might win the tag titles next week so thats probably why WWE isn't letting him finish his indy matches


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

For those who are going live, take lots of pictures. Maybe one of you guys can be nice enough & upload some of them & share them here.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ROH said:


> 2 DAYS~! Can't wait.


I am filled with jealous rage towards you for going to this...








Have fun

PS, outwit Wiggly with your chants/insults plz.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So is Team WWF winning it?

I sure hope so gaiz.


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

T-C said:


> So is Team WWF winning it?
> 
> I sure hope so gaiz.


Very much doubt it. I think they're there to job. I do think it'll be a heel team that will win.


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

The heels were basically dismantled last year in Chikara. They need to be rebuilt.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Yeah, hoping FIST go to the finals.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

ROH said:


> ^ Yeah, hoping FIST go to the finals.


Tell Icarus i'm his biggest fan kthx.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Tell Icarus i'm his biggest fan kthx.


Icarus: Oh my god, I have a fan? 

Akuma: ...

Icarus: OH MY GOD, I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## dinu (Dec 22, 2004)

I would mark out for Sara Del Rey, Bobby+Tank winning the tournament  And of course seeing Sweet& Sour Inc vs The Fabulous 3


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> Icarus: Oh my god, I have a fan?
> 
> Akuma: ...
> 
> Icarus: OH MY GOD, I'M SO HAPPY


All Akuma needs is a hug tbh


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

And wrestling talent. That may help too.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And wrestling talent. That may help too.


I'm just gonna ignore what you just said.....still <3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can someone name the brackets again plz? Too lazy to search for them.


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET A~
Las Chivas Rayadas (Chiva II & Chiva III & Chiva IV)
vs.
ROH Grads (Shane Hagadorn & Alex Payne & Rhett Titus)

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET A~
Team El Dorado (Mototsugu Shimizu & Go & Michael Nakazawa{freelance})
vs.
The Colony (Fire Ant, Soldier Ant & Worker Ant)


~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET B~
The Order of the Neo Solar Temple (UltraMantis Black, Hydra & Crossbones)
vs.
Kaiju's Sea Amigos (D.W. Cycloptopuss III, Unibouzo & Call-Me-Kevin)
***Winner faces the BLK Out of Eddie Kingston, Ruckus and Joker.***


...on the other side of the chart...

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET C~
Team Egypt (Ophidian & Mecha Mummy & Amasis, the Funky Pharoah)
vs.
The Final Trio Revealed: Mike Quackenbush & Shane Storm & Jorge 'Skayde' Rivera

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET C~
Dr. Keith Presents Brodie Lee & Jimmy Olsen & ???
vs.
Team WTF? (Cheech & Cloudy & Dragon Gate's m.c. KZ)

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET D~
The Naptown Dragons (Drake Younger & Dustin Lee & Scotty Vortekz)
vs.
Team IPW:UK (Martin Stone & The Kartel: Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier)
***Winner faces the Golden Trio of Delirious, Hallowicked & Helios.***

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET E~
Team Mexico (Lince Dorado & El Pantera & Incognito)
vs.
Los Ice Creams (Ice Cream, Jr. & El Hijo del Ice Cream) and a partner TBC

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET E~
Team IWS (El Generico & Super Smash Bros.)
vs.
Team F1rst Wrestling (Arik Cannon & The North Star Express)


~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET F~
The Fabulous Three (Mitch Ryder & Larry Sweeney & Shayne Hawke)
vs.
Tim Donst & Drew Gulak & Andy Sumner
***Winner faces Team WWF of Demolition and the One Man Gang.***


...on the other side of the chart...


~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET G~
Sweet n' Sour, Inc. (Tank Toland & Bobby Dempsey & Sara Del Rey)
vs.
F.I.S.T. (Gran Akuma, Chuck Taylor & Icarus)

~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET G~
The Soul Touchaz (Acid Jaz & Willie Richardson & Marshe Rockett w/ C-Red)
vs.
Team BSE (Kobra Kai & Super Xtremo & La Sombra)


~OPENING ROUND: BRACKET H~
The Southern Saints (Shawn Reed & Marcus O'Neil & Reno Diamond)
vs.
Team Japan (KUDO & SUSUMU & MIYAWAKI)
***Winner faces Team AZW of AkuA and the Immortals.***


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Edit - I GOT BEAT! ^BASTARDDDDDD  lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Thx.

Dylan, at least you tried. <3


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Can someone name the brackets again plz? Too lazy to search for them.


Edit: I got beat to it aswell


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Dylan, at least you tried. <3


he hears that a lot from girls, so it's nothing new to him


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> he hears that a lot from girls, so it's nothing new to him


........*goes and cries in a corner*

</3


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> he hears that a lot from girls, so it's nothing new to him


 BEYOND BURN~!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lolz, ouch.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

First Round: ROH Students vs Las Chivas Rayadas

Everyone hates ROH. Chivas have their CAMERAS! I love these goats. I can't lie, the ROH students are decent, but Las Chivas? Awesome. Many spots including blinding Sugarfoot with the camera flash. Las Chivas advance after a moonsault. Okay match, went a bit too long. (insert witty comment about ROH students going too long here)

First Round Match: El Dorado vs The Colony

I can hear Dan marking out for Michael Nakazawa and his copious amounts of body oil from here. Michael's tights - not family friendly. I can see his bottom, unacceptable. Michael informed us that HE IS SEXY. Worker Ant slips off of him when attempting lockups before using a towel to get a waistlock. Many oil-based spots ensued and Michael is officially the breakout star of KOT08. Nakazawa attempted a DDT and slid off. I am in tears laughing right now, Michael needs to be on EVERY SHOW. The greatest match ever. The Colony advance with the Ant Hill. Robbery.

First Round: Kaiju Big Battel's Sea Amigos vs The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple

Ultramantis has informed us that DOCTOR CUBE has aligned himself with the Neo-Solar Temple. Cube has provided Mantis with tartar sauce to help defeat and eliminate Call-Me-Kevin for good! Ultramantis puts Call-Me-Kevin away with tartar sauce and a Praying Mantis Bomb to advance the Temple. Fun stuff, Kaiju much better received this go round.

First Round: Team Egypt vs Team AMEX

SKAYDESKAYDESKAYDESKAYDEOMGOMGOMG. Came out with the mask and took it off when introduced. So awesome, everyone is doing great. Mecha Mummy busted out his palm thrust add-on just for Dan and rocked Quack. Amasis is so freakin' awesome, in case you guys didn't know. Quack pins Ophidian. Really, really fun match. Nothing groundbreaking, but still pretty cool.

First Round: Team Dr. Keith vs Team WTF?!

The mystery partner for Team Dr. Keith is...hold on, who cares?! m.c. KZ is rapping! The mystery partner is chosen OUT OF A MACHINE of sorts, can't see. Colin Delaney? Not here... Johnny Kashmere? Yeah, not here. Retail Dragon? In the house! Brodie is none too pleased with this. For all two of you that care that aren't here, Cheech and Cloudy upheld Trios tradition by rubbing the bald head of EdWood for good luck. They've never lost a match in the Trios tournament after doing so, so if they keep it up, chances are high that they could take it all! A pretty boring match until Brodie and Jimmy saved it with some awesome little spots. Team WTF?! Advance after a frog splash from KZ. Okay stuff in all. Brodie murdered Retail Dragon after the match. KZ has my approval to stay.

First Round: Team IPW:UK vs Naptown Dragons

The limeys are working HEAVY rudo, and doing awesome at it, while the Naptowns are just flipping and diving all over. Insane brawling all over, this RULES. The Brits smell like VapoRub much like Pac. Eww.

Dan. Prepare to eat DVD's. Team IPW:UK advances after a tapout due to a Boston Crab. Frazier then attempted to court Whittle's lovely ladyfriend. Tag match on Sunday: Eddie Kingston and Terry Frazier vs Dave Citro and Michael Whittle.

Intermission

Second Round: The Colony vs Las Chivas Rayadas

Bryce took a nice photo of the teams before the match, and then it busted out into Chikara six-man chain madness. Hilarious early on, and pretty good throughout. Fire Ant hits a top rope Beach Break for the win. I demand a rematch.

Second Round: BLK Out vs The Order of the Neo-Solar Temple

Holy shit. Mantis and Crossbones have GLADIATOR-LIKE FACE MASKS for their entrance. Amazing. A decent match, Hydra got a little serious and started getting some good offense in before Joker murdered him for the pin. I like the serious streak the Order seems to be gaining little by little, it's awesome to see they could actually go as opposed to just the comedy schtick.

By the way, quick note to GLF's friends who apparently are offended when we speak ill of them here but don't say a word about it here: it still sucks to see you here, but at least you're not giving your money to rape promoters this weekend. <3

Second Round: Team AMEX vs Team WTF?!

Skayde seems to be really appreciative of the love he gets here, which is well deserved. What a great man. Cheech is working a totally nerdy rudo and it's so goofy it's great. Early Chikara trio spots abound with AMEX. Quack busted himself open bigtime on a dive, but Skayde rolled up KZ for the win to advance to Sunday.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/industrynews/6547354

How cool is this?


----------



## ecw718 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lame shot at ROH there. Show doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

let's go Team WWF~!

wait...what if Team World Wildlife Fund comes back and takes offense to Team WWF?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> let's go Team WWF~!
> 
> wait...what if Team World Wildlife Fund comes back and takes offense to Team WWF?


Only CHIKARA is lame enough to do that angle.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Only CHIKARA is lame enough to do that angle.


lame must be the new awesome.

Chikara is lame to the max!


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally I am shocked that the Dragons are out so early. I thought they would be able to go pretty far, that being said I dont know much about the IPW:UK team.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Sephiroth said:


> lame must be the new awesome.
> 
> Chikara is lame to the max!


NOT AS LAME AS HUSTLE~!


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/industrynews/6547354
> 
> How cool is this?


I hardly ever (never?) go to wwe.com, but went on it yesterday looking for some sort of review i heard Santino did for the Stone Cold dvd (i was bored...) and saw that "Industry News" tab for the first time.

I couldn't believe my eyes...TNA, ROH...CHIKARA?! 
Made this little indy mark proud 

How long have they been doing this?

Show sounds great btw. Roll on night two - Death Rey better kill someone...



> wait...what if Team World Wildlife Fund comes back and takes offense to Team WWF?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

thought overall, the show was a bit overkill, but still good. I was VERY tired, sometimes too tired to really get into it. I can see myself liking Night 2 alot better (more guys I like and me being less jet-lagged), so it's all good. 

Thoughts on matches: 

Chivas/ROH - Chivas blew some big stuff and the workover went way too long. Fun overall though. 

Colony/Team Japan - very good. Michael was f*cking hillarious and the Colony looked really good. 

Order/Kaiju - basic, but pretty fun. Louden Obnoxious is one great man. 

KOT All Stars/Egypt - A few off moments but overall pretty fun. Amasis should not be doing a 450. 

WTF/Dr. Keith - Maybe my fav match of the night. Brodie bumped like a f*cking cruiser here,it was wild. His interactions with Retail were hillarious too. The botch where Jimmy blew his knee was unfortunate, but apart from that awesome match. 

IPW/Naptown - Sha kicked my Dad in the stomach during his entrance, and Stone spat in some fan's face. Glorious. i wasn't paying much attention early on for some reason, but the match turned out very awesome. 

Colony/Chivas - Chivas sucked again. Average match. 

BLKOUT/Order - Way better than expected. BLKOUT are great heels and the Order worked great as faces. 

Skayde & Co/WTF - Mr Glazer said this was 'Lucha perfection' and gave it a very high star rating. I didn't think it was that great, but I can't remember much from. Look foward to it on DVD. 

IncoHelios/IPW - F*cking awesome. IPW guys rocked again. Incohelios were ON. MOTN. 

Looking foward to the conclave and the show tonight.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Get a picture with Obnoxious (if he's there) holding a sign saying "Spartanlax sucks"

I'll mark forever.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

Either SNS Inc or Team FIST are winning it ALL.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

The Colony ftw?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Chikara's "King of Trios 2008: Night Two 
Live from the corner of Swanson and Rittner in beautiful south Philadelphia, PA 
March 1, 2008 

We're here! Whoo! HUGE turnout tonight, I'd even venture to say more than last night. Good stuff, let's hope everything starts on time. 

First Round: The Southern Saints vs Team Japan 

The Southern Saints are awesome on entrance, as the two black dudes were pseudo-Klansmen and the white guy was a thug. They patted the Saints down and found no less than 20 chains hidden all over the three men. Hilarious. Reno Riggins' reactions to every little thing are awesome, and he makes for a great last second replacement. The Saints are just great men. Meanwhile, I don't know if you heard but Team Japan has KUDO and MIYAWAKI on it, so they're immediately awesome by default. SUSUMU made for a great addition as well, his junior style blends in well with the other two. SUSUMU pins Marcus O'Neal with a modified swinging Yoshitonic. The Saints were well received. 

First Round: Da Soul Touchaz vs Team BSE 

Soul Touchaz are OVER, while apparently BSE are a team of dissension as Kobra Kai is an evil man. Willie da Bomb FLEW, and I can hear Dan marking out when watching the DVD at home. Another first round match that went a little too long. Neither team was bad, but nothing to write home about. Kobra Kai walked out on his teammates and Willie saved the match with an awesome top rope legdrop on La Sombra for the win. Everyone's soul has been touched. 

First Round: FIST vs Sweet and Sour Inc. 

Chuck lied. No matching tights. The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass. I hope this goes to a draw and no one advances. Tank actually was really fun here, hitting all of his aerobic based spots for good laughs. By the way, Americool's getting mileage out of his mask tonight, was seen sulking outside wearing it and has not taken it off since. Hopefully he won't be entering as El Sundae Grande, the mystery partner for Los Ice Creams. Akuma kicking the snot out of Sara = money. Chuck then claimed he was going to beat her LIKE HIS EX GIRLFRIEND. Akuma later kicked Dempsey IN THE REAR. Awesome. Buncha rapelovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting. Icarus pins Bobby Dempsey after a pedigree. Okay stuff, again, nothing special. 

First Round: Fabulous Three vs Team Stranglehold 

SHAYNE HAS A ROBE. Fun little arch, really quick and easy. Perfect example of a great first round match. Sweeney pinned Sumner after a top rope elbow drop. 

First Round: Team F1RST vs Team IWS 

Phone started going weird during this and I lost the description of the best spot ever, but awesome. I'll detail at intermission, but Uno and Stu pinned Cruz for the win. 

First Round: Los Ice Creams vs Mucha Lucha 

Mystery partner time...Iceman King Parsons? Not here. Lance Steel? Not here. Glacier? Here! IT'S GLACIER! Ice Creams worked a hard rudo style with lots of trickery. Glacier actually looked decent for not having worked luchadores in nearly a decade. So fun to see these men working one another. Sprinkles! They had the nerve to use those dangerous sprinkles on Lince! Lince pins Ice Cream Jr. after a moonsault from the same corner from Chapter 11. Awesome.

Last edited by The Nude Smurf on Sun Mar 02, 2008 2:08 am; edited 9 times in total


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope Glacier's entrance had the awesome lighting effects and glitter flying around.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I hope Glacier's entrance had the awesome lighting effects and glitter flying around.


That's the first/only thing I asked Aaron when I found out about Glacier being there, and YES, he had the huge entrance with everything you can imagine. I marked so hard- Glacier is the ONLY clear memory I have of WCW when I was a kid, I loved him sooo much. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

^ Aaron got you something special Chris.

Show was good. Better crowd than Night 1, overall worse wrestling. The main was really dissapointing. F1RST/IWS rocked, and THA SOUL TOCHAZ are fucking awesome (please come back!).


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone has full results. Cannot seem to find them...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

ROH said:


> ^ *Aaron got you something special Chris.*
> 
> Show was good. Better crowd than Night 1, overall worse wrestling. The main was really dissapointing. F1RST/IWS rocked, and THA SOUL TOCHAZ are fucking awesome (please come back!).


I heard, and I marked hard. HARD! You have no idea.

The show is must-own for Glacier's entrance. Soul Tochaz sounded good from the CHIKARAFans results.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

gotta agree with ROH, night 2 is much better than night 1!!! great matches and great crowd...


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Did Team FIST wrestle in the tourny yet? I looked at Night 1 & 2's results and couldn't find anything.


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

First Round: FIST vs Sweet and Sour Inc. 

Chuck lied. No matching tights. The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass. I hope this goes to a draw and no one advances. Tank actually was really fun here, hitting all of his aerobic based spots for good laughs. By the way, Americool's getting mileage out of his mask tonight, was seen sulking outside wearing it and has not taken it off since. Hopefully he won't be entering as El Sundae Grande, the mystery partner for Los Ice Creams. Akuma kicking the snot out of Sara = money. Chuck then claimed he was going to beat her LIKE HIS EX GIRLFRIEND. Akuma later kicked Dempsey IN THE REAR. Awesome. Buncha rapelovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting. Icarus pins Bobby Dempsey after a pedigree. Okay stuff, again, nothing special.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Did Team FIST wrestle in the tourny yet? I looked at Night 1 & 2's results and couldn't find anything.


Team FIST def Team SnS then they advanced and def Soul Touchaz... Team FIST advaned to finals on tmw afternoon (Night 3)

EDIT: damn I got beat at least I put 2nd round match resulted on Team FIST


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

bmxmadb53 said:


> First Round: FIST vs Sweet and Sour Inc.
> 
> Chuck lied. No matching tights. The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass. I hope this goes to a draw and no one advances. Tank actually was really fun here, hitting all of his aerobic based spots for good laughs. By the way, Americool's getting mileage out of his mask tonight, was seen sulking outside wearing it and has not taken it off since. Hopefully he won't be entering as El Sundae Grande, the mystery partner for Los Ice Creams. Akuma kicking the snot out of Sara = money. *Chuck then claimed he was going to beat her LIKE HIS EX GIRLFRIEND.* Akuma later kicked Dempsey IN THE REAR. Awesome. Buncha rapelovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting. Icarus pins Bobby Dempsey after a pedigree. Okay stuff, again, nothing special.


I love Chuck Taylor....:agree:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

full results

Chikara's "King of Trios 2008: Night Two 
Live from the corner of Swanson and Rittner in beautiful south Philadelphia, PA 
March 1, 2008 

We're here! Whoo! HUGE turnout tonight, I'd even venture to say more than last night. Good stuff, let's hope everything starts on time. 

First Round: The Southern Saints vs Team Japan 

The Southern Saints are awesome on entrance, as the two black dudes were pseudo-Klansmen and the white guy was a thug. They patted the Saints down and found no less than 20 chains hidden all over the three men. Hilarious. Reno Riggins' reactions to every little thing are awesome, and he makes for a great last second replacement. The Saints are just great men. Meanwhile, I don't know if you heard but Team Japan has KUDO and MIYAWAKI on it, so they're immediately awesome by default. SUSUMU made for a great addition as well, his junior style blends in well with the other two. SUSUMU pins Marcus O'Neal with a modified swinging Yoshitonic. The Saints were well received. 

First Round: Da Soul Touchaz vs Team BSE 

Soul Touchaz are OVER, while apparently BSE are a team of dissension as Kobra Kai is an evil man. Willie da Bomb FLEW, and I can hear Dan marking out when watching the DVD at home. Another first round match that went a little too long. Neither team was bad, but nothing to write home about. Kobra Kai walked out on his teammates and Willie saved the match with an awesome top rope legdrop on La Sombra for the win. Everyone's soul has been touched. 

First Round: FIST vs Sweet and Sour Inc. 

Chuck lied. No matching tights. The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass. I hope this goes to a draw and no one advances. Tank actually was really fun here, hitting all of his aerobic based spots for good laughs. By the way, Americool's getting mileage out of his mask tonight, was seen sulking outside wearing it and has not taken it off since. Hopefully he won't be entering as El Sundae Grande, the mystery partner for Los Ice Creams. Akuma kicking the snot out of Sara = money. Chuck then claimed he was going to beat her LIKE HIS EX GIRLFRIEND. Akuma later kicked Dempsey IN THE REAR. Awesome. Buncha rapelovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting. Icarus pins Bobby Dempsey after a pedigree. Okay stuff, again, nothing special. 

First Round: Fabulous Three vs Team Stranglehold 

SHAYNE HAS A ROBE. Fun little arch, really quick and easy. Perfect example of a great first round match. Sweeney pinned Sumner after a top rope elbow drop. 

First Round: Team F1RST vs Team IWS 

An awesome Toryumon-style trios match that saw an amazing spot early where Cannon plugged an N64 controller into Uno and turned him into a dancing robot to attack his teammates. Uno and Stu pinned Cruz for the win. 

First Round: Los Ice Creams vs Mucha Lucha 

Mystery partner time...Iceman King Parsons? Not here. Lance Steel? Not here. Glacier? Here! IT'S GLACIER! Ice Creams worked a hard rudo style with lots of trickery. Glacier actually looked decent for not having worked luchadores in nearly a decade. So fun to see these men working one another. Sprinkles! They had the nerve to use those dangerous sprinkles on Lince! Lince pins Ice Cream Jr. after a moonsault from the same corner from Chapter 11. Awesome. 

Second Round: Team AZW vs Team Japan 

Poor parenting is running wild at the arena as a young boy is now standing next to me in the zeroth row. I can only hope FIST come out next. Quite a bit of dissension as Ak'ua is a nice strapping babyface while these Immortals are...really, really bad heels. They actually left and then came back at one point. Bad match, the AZW guys suuuuuck. KUDO pins Ak'ua with the double knee strike. 

Second Round: Team FIST vs Da Soul Touchaz 

Someone please pre-emptively start a Bring Back Da Soul Touchaz thread, just so you can get on the bandwagon first. In fact, let's just get rid of BLK OUT and replace them with a fun stable like this. FIST had some really cool three man moves here, but nowhere near as fun as Willie da Bomb flying. Taylor pins Jazz with the Omega Driver in an awesome match. Real fun stuff. 

Second Round: Team WWF vs Fabulous 3 

Oh, this is awesome. Sweeney starts out with a promo...STRUTOFF WITH ONE MAN GANG (W/ AKEEM HAT MADE BY BALD GUY'S MOM) TO JIVE SOUL BRO!!!!!!!!!! I am practically in tears between laughing and marking out. Shayne went out of his way to tell the annoying little kid in row zero that he hates him. That makes two of us. Mitch Ryder pins One Man Gang after a loaded punch with knucks. A grand robbery, I say. 

Second Round and Your Main Event: Team IWS vs Mucha Lucha 

A terrifyingly loud feedback noise aired over the PA for Incognito's music. God seemingly does not love him. He and Stup had a really fun exchange early on...Stup needs to come back forever, by the way. Just want you to all know. Most of the match felt like it was going at half speed, but they picked it up a bit at the end. Incognito pins Stupefied. A bit Briscoe-ish with the nearfalls at the end, but what can ya do?


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Night 2 thoughts:

First Round: The Southern Saints vs Team Japan - Great opener. Realy stiff and both teams looked great.

First Round: Da Soul Touchaz vs Team BSE - The Soul Touchaz are AWESOME. Team BSE were pretty eh. Fun match.

First Round: FIST vs Sweet and Sour Inc. - HILLARIOUS. The Dempsey chants were the highlight of my life. The match itself was good too, Death Rey is awesome.

First Round: Fabulous Three vs Team Stranglehold - Eh. Too slow and generally nothing special.

First Round: Team F1RST vs Team IWS - Yes! Awesome match. Pretty much how you'd expect it to be, which is awesome of course. 

First Round: Los Ice Creams vs Mucha Lucha - Los Ice Cream's mysery partner was Glacier, who I do not know. Match was decent, nothing great. Yay sprinkles.

Second Round: Team AZW vs Team Japan - The Immortals made me laugh alot. Man they sucked. Akua was good and was in the match 80% of the time though. Not much to the match, Team Japan's cool moves kept everyone into it.

Second Round: Team FIST vs Da Soul Touchaz - Awesome match. Soul Touchaz were so over, it was incredible. FIST have this new triple team kick move which is awesome. Chuck pins Rockette with the Omega Driver. MASSIVE 'Please Come Back' chant for the Soul Touchaz post match. 

Second Round: Team WWF vs Fabulous 3 - Was what it was.

Second Round and Your Main Event: Team IWS vs Mucha Lucha - Highly dissapointing. The early portion was done WAY too slow, the match picked up a bit at the end but generally felt too slow. Good, but not great like it should have been.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Team WWF is out of the tournament? Well, I now have no reason to care about this joke of a tournament anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ROH you don't know who fucking Glacier is?

That guy rules, I'm marking out for CHIKARA.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Glacier was the best thing in WCW mid card history

I hope he did the ice pick...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Glacier was the best thing in WCW mid card history
> 
> I hope he did the ice pick...


It was awesome how elaborate Glacier's WCW entrance was with the lasers and snow and shit, yet he was a lower mid card guy. :lmao

Glacier & Ernest "The Cat" Miller were an awesome tag team.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> Glacier was the best thing in WCW mid card history
> 
> I hope he did the ice pick...


Does anyone remember Glacier's winning streak to start his WCW career? That was epic. Fuck the Goldberg streak! 

Also remember when when Kaz Hayashi bought his ring entrance stuff? Classic! :agree:


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Can the bashing of other promotions in this thread stop please???

I'm here cause I'm really interested in Chikara lately and I figure If I like what i see with the results this will be my first Chikara purchase. 

All this trash talking and cheap shotting is really ruining an otherwise really fun wrestling thread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I see no bashing in this thread. I was serious when I said I marked out for Glacier.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

acedast1 said:


> Can the bashing of other promotions in this thread stop please???
> 
> I'm here cause I'm really interested in Chikara lately and I figure If I like what i see with the results this will be my first Chikara purchase.
> 
> All this trash talking and cheap shotting is really ruining an otherwise really fun wrestling thread.


Um, okay. 

bs


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> I see no bashing in this thread





> Everyone hates ROH.....(insert witty comment about ROH students going too long here)





> at least you're not giving your money to rape promoters this weekend. <3





> The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass.....Buncha rape lovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting


Not sure who wrote these results, I'm assuming it's the person who's posting them, maybe not and maybe I'm missing an inside joke amongst board members, I'm not a everyday user of this board, so apologies if so. It's just frustrating cause every mention of a wrestler who also happens to wrestle in ROH and I have to read through someone editorializing about someone elses latest booking decision. I'm trying to read about KOT/Chikara here, not someones opinions on ROH. Anyway I'm taking away from this thread now as well, sorry.


KOT looks awesome, i'm really interested in checking out the Soul Touchez and I'm also, really excited for Team WTF!! Also Sweeney and OMG = win


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whoever wrote the live reports wrote that stuff (probably on another forum) so blame them.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

my bad, guess I'm not exactly sure how that stuff works!:$


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:
Everyone hates ROH.....(insert witty comment about ROH students going too long here) 

*He meant the ROH students were super over as heels.*

Quote:
at least you're not giving your money to rape promoters this weekend. <3 

*Joke*.

Quote:
The rapist is over here, screw his fat ass.....Buncha rape lovers chanting for Dempsey, disgusting 

*A funny joke.*


----------



## CMoney™ (Jan 27, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> Does anyone remember Glacier's winning streak to start his WCW career? That was epic. Fuck the Goldberg streak!


Gillberg's streak > Goldberg's & Glacier's streak combined :agree:


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

McQueen said:


> It was awesome how elaborate Glacier's WCW entrance was with the lasers and snow and shit, yet he was a lower mid card guy. :lmao
> 
> Glacier & Ernest "The Cat" Miller were an awesome tag team.


Glacier started out as a big deal. He had vignettes of his arrival for weeks. 

God i miss that era of WCW(96-98).

Anyway... KOT sounds like alot of fun so far. Glad to hear you guys are having a good time.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Today is the afternoon show right? No updates yet?


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

According to my calculations the show should be underway now and it should be around INtermission at this time. I have not seen any real results pop up anywhere. Colony beat FIST?


----------



## crooked_reflection (Jan 28, 2005)

Quarterfinals: Team FIST vs The Colony

Very interesting matchup here, as Dave noted a lot of people had this as their finals matchup. FIST still don't all have matching tights thanks to that jerk Chuck Taylor, but they do have matching wristbands. I just don't think Team FISW will work. Fire Ant pins Gran Akuma following the Ant Hill! Hot ending, real fun opener. My bracket's busted, but more importantly, FIST lost.

Quarterfinals: Mucha Lucha vs Quack/Storm/Skayde

Skayde and Pantera, anyone? Really fun, long sequence between the two of them. It was also really cool to see Quack and Skayde in there doubleteaming and just looking like two old friends reunited. A pretty long one that saw Pantera roll up Quack for the win. After the match, Pantera challenged Quack for the NWA Jr. Heavyweight title. That will rule beyond belief. 

Quarterfinals: BLK Out vs Team Japan

MIYAWAKI VS KINGSTON!!!!!! Joker once proceeded to stick his hand in his pants and then fishhook KUDO. How gross. AWESOME, stiff match that just ruled. Kingston pinned SUSUMU following a backfist to the future. SUSUMU is welcomed back. God, awesome match. Sad to see the Japanese go. 

Quarterfinal: The Fabulous Three vs Incohelios

We have ourselves an addition to the Delirious family with Delhelios making an appearance tonight. Hallowicked and Mitch Ryder are great together, more matches with those two, PLEASE. The Fabulous Three are such an awesome squad together, Hawke blends in perfectly. Incohelios advance after a Shadows Over Hell/SSP combo from Delirious and Delhelios, who got the pin on Sweeney. The Fabs attacked the winners after the match, laying them out all over the Arena. FIST cut a promo and cashed in their rematch for the 4/20 Arena show.

Tag Team Gauntlet!!!

- The Immortals vs North Star Express: quick and clean, Cruz Control for the win.
- NSE vs The Kartel: god bless the Brits. NSE tap to the crossface/boston crab combo
- Kartel vs Southern Saints: wild brawling throughout the crowd when the Kartel jumped the Saints on entrance. Marcus O'Neal pins Sha Samuels with a dragonrana.
- Saints vs Las Chivas: Chivas pinned Marcus O'Neal following a Doomsday Device with the ass of the goat.
- Chivas vs Super Smash Bros: some miscommunication but eh, not horrible. An unpaused annihilation on Uno gas Las Chivas another win.
- Chivas vs Go/Shimizu: Go pinned Chiva after a Go Flash...er, alright, real result is Shimizu catching a Chiva in his Cattle Mutilationish hold for the submission.
- El Dorado vs Sara del Rey and Bobby Dempsey: Dempsey pinned Go with a Death Valley Driver. Yep. That's all I have to say.
- S&S vs The Order of the Neo Solar Temple (Hydra and Crossbones): Sara killed her some Hydra before Dempsey tapped to the Hydralock...with some help from Crossbones kicking him in the stomach.
- ONST vs Demolition: AWESOME! Demolitin Decapitation on Hydra for the victory and they are the winners of the 2008 KOT Tag Gauntlet! Demolition has one point.

Semi-Finals: BLK Out vs IncoHelios

From Delhelios to Heliwicked! Him and Kingston got NASTY with one another early on, some disgusting slaps to the face. Got so nasty the he actually broke Heliwicked's stem! Hallowicked and Kingstn showed they still had some unfinished business throughout the match, but the match ended when Joker faked a foul from Hallowicked behind Bryce's back for BLK Out to get the DQ win to advance.

Semi-Finals: The Colony vs Mucha Lucha

Vin Gerard attempted to interfere and was cut off by Fire Ant, but Vin kept him to the outside while Mucha Lucha put Worker Ant away, as Incognito pinned him with a moonsault.

Four Corner Elimination: Vin Gerard vs Martin Stone vs Reno DIAMOND vs Glacier

Again, the most over that Glacier has ever been. More chain chicanery with Reno Diamond. Great tension between Glacier and Vin. Stone eliminated Diamond early, then Glacier put Stone away. Stone got his revenge while Gerard distracted the ref, allowing Vin to get his first ever true upper hand. Fans chanted "Equinox", really getting under the creep's skin. Glacier attempted his superkick, but Vin swept the leg and grabbed a rollup with tights for the pin.

MICHAEL NAKAZAWA vs m.c. KZ

All is good in the world. Michael let us know he is so slippery that all wrestling from KZ is USELESS. So many great oil spots! KZ Time for the pin on Nakazawa.

Chiva II, Create A Wrestler, Tim Donst and Arik Cannon vs Osirian Portal and Los Ice Creams

Quick and fun. Match ended with an eight man chain of sleeperholds with Donst putting all seven to sleep. Fun!

King of Trios 2008 Finals: BLK Out vs Mucha Lucha

Kingston with seizure jokes on Lince early. So much heat. Both teams putting on performances far above par early on. Kingston: "Tag me in! I wanna flip! Dude, I can flip..." Joker planted Lince up on that turnbuckle and yelled "BRAINBUSTAHHH!", then climbed up while King yelled "Give him a seizure!" Joker went for the faked foul again but Bryce knew better. Lince taps Kingston with the Chikara Special! Awesome match!

King of Trios 2008 Winners: Lince Dorado, El Pantera y Incognito, Los Luchadores de Mexico!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

feel good ending for the weekend . even tho the heels lost, BLK Out seems like they were the stars of Night 3's tournament section besides Mucha Lucha....and Glacier


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Quack, Storm and Skayde vs Mucha Lucha was the best match ever (well, favourite, w/e).

Awesome show, really loved it. I'll write more later.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Two years in a row that Team FIST doesn't win the King of Trios! I hope they kill those ants!


----------



## macs182 (Aug 6, 2006)

The whole tournament sounds great, and Team Mucha Lucha coming on top of everybody is fine by me. Surprised that the Colony got that far.
BTW........ no Generico on Night 3? That's fucked up


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Too bad FIST didnt win, well Chuck anyways, dont care much for the other 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

BLK Out needs a title shot after this. wait, fuck that, Quack/Skayde need a title shot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> Two years in a row that Team FIST doesn't win the King of Trios! I hope they kill those ants!


Icarus deserves to win nothing but an unemployment check.


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

I picked like 7 team and non of them one. The one team i was like "nah they aren't getting past the 2nd round" was BLKout.


----------



## -GP- (Jun 1, 2007)

crooked_reflection said:


> - El Dorado vs Sara del Rey and Bobby Dempsey: Dempsey pinned Go with a Death Valley Driver. Yep. That's all I have to say.


I marked...:$


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Demolition has one point. Yay! Hopefully they get three points and we get the dream match of Demolition/Incoherence.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Icarus is ok, period. Akuma looks the part though. Chuck Taylor is just plain awesome so cut some slack on FIST. Finals should have been BLK out vs. Colony IMHO.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

Night 3 Brief thoughts: 

Quarterfinals: Team FIST vs The Colony - Really great opener. Exactly what it should have been; shame about the reverse rana botch though. 

Quarterfinals: Mucha Lucha vs Quack/Storm/Skayde - YEAH!!! This was special. Match of the weekned for me. 

Quarterfinals: BLK Out vs Team Japan - As excpected, stiff as sh*t. Really awesome match. 

Quarterfinal: The Fabulous Three vs Incohelios - Better than I expected, post-match beatdown was a little weird/ 

Tag Team Gauntlet - Chivas awful suckiness made half of this suck. Was pretty average overall. 

Semi-Finals: BLK Out vs IncoHelios - Good stuff. Helios took the most ridiculous beating I've ever seen in a 6 man. The finish wasn't decisive, but it worked pretty well. 

Semi-Finals: The Colony vs Mucha Lucha - Can't remember much from this. Decent match if a little messy at times. 

Four Corner Elimination: Vin Gerard vs Martin Stone vs Reno DIAMOND vs Glacier - RANDOM~! Was prety fun. Chanting 'Equinox' at gerard was awesome. 

MICHAEL NAKAZAWA vs m.c. KZ - Awesome stuff. Michael was hillarious again and I'd be happy to see more of KZ's stuff. 

Chiva II, Create A Wrestler, Tim Donst and Arik Cannon vs Osirian Portal and Los Ice Creams - Fun pre-final 8 man. 

King of Trios 2008 Finals: BLK Out vs Mucha Lucha - Big styles clash, but it came off better than last year's. ML were really good underdogs, and the finish was really awesome. Good final.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

damn, I wish I can stay last 2 matches last night but have to leave due to catch train come back to DC


----------



## PulseGlazer (Aug 8, 2007)

Great weekend, though night 2 really dragged.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Night 3 sounds like awesome stuff. More Demolition/OneManGang/Glacier in Chikara please.


----------



## ROH (Oct 27, 2006)

PulseGlazer said:


> Great weekend, though night 2 really dragged.


I blame the main event entirely.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who is a little disapointed with who won KOT? I shockingly think I am.

Colony should have got it, god that made me sad.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Am I the only one who is a little disapointed with who won KOT? I shockingly think I am.
> 
> Colony should have got it, god that made me sad.


Those damn ants deserve to be squashed by FIST imo.
I <3 the Colony tbh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I marked for FIST losing to the Colony again. Its a good little thing they keep on with. FIST are like 0-4 vs them.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I <3 The Colony

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkSWCeA4qyE&feature=related

...and Sweeney's laugh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao

I marked for that as well. Sweeney's belly laugh is great.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

oooh, the 100th Podcast-A-Go-Go is live from KING OF TRIOS~!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tp09hFheVUk

Shayne Hawke rules


----------



## Leonardo LunchBoX (Jan 7, 2008)

All the teams i picked lost IWS, FIST, and Blkout.


I realized when i read the results, and they said that Lince did the moonsault from the corner which he previously got hurt that this weekend was gonna be all about him.


----------



## King_Kash (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL at Hawke


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That only further establishes how awesome Shayne Hawke really is. I must buy his T-Shirt, ASAP.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> That only further establishes how awesome Shayne Hawke really is. I must buy his T-Shirt, ASAP.


I've been saying Shayne Hawke was awesome ever since I saw a PROMO from him, his wrestling skills are off the chart as well. Tomahawke = OWNAGE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I've been saying Shayne Hawke was awesome ever since I saw a PROMO from him, his wrestling skills are off the chart as well. Tomahawke = OWNAGE


I do believe I told you I called it before anyone else did.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I do believe I told you I called it before anyone else did.


Bitch please  lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep it family friendly.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Keep it family friendly.


Sowwy uh...fool please? lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hb

Better.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> :hb
> 
> Better.


I felt like the BLK OUT trying to cut a clean promo in Chikara when you said keep it family friendly, I was like...what can replace bitch in bitch please? LOL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GenerationNeXt said:


> I felt like the BLK OUT trying to cut a clean promo in Chikara when you said keep it family friendly, I was like...what can replace bitch in bitch please? LOL


Be like Sabian and use pig latin to spice up your promos. It-Shay, lolz.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Be like Sabian and use pig latin to spice up your promos. It-Shay, lolz.


lol ya gotta love Sabian.


----------

